# Y a ustedes foristas ¿qué música les gusta?



## Ratmayor (Ago 22, 2013)

En honor del cumpleaños de Claude Debussy, una de mis favoritas...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2013)

Algo de música tranquila para inducir la meditación


----------



## chrissl (Ago 28, 2013)

este es el proyecto que hice hace algunos dias creo que me equivoque de tipo de electronica  pero no importa just miren y opinen  http://play.beatport.com/contests/tiesto-take-me/521a23e8b8ed74401822ec5b  opinen.. gracias..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2013)

Estuve dos días llorando de una embriagada emoción !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2013)

Algo de música *"Divertida"*


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoy amanecí en Listen Soul Mode


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Sep 20, 2013)

Algunos de los temas lentos clásicos, o rolas de mi época, en realidad, son muchisimos más, tal vez  mas de 200 temas, pero aqui van algunas... Espero lo Disfruten...






Música, que a muchos, nos traslada a 30 años atras... Tiempos Inolvidables...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2013)

​


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Sep 26, 2013)

De Italo Disco...84


----------



## dearlana (Nov 11, 2013)

Este cantautor es muy reciente, original y además: Gracioso:

A veces, solo con su voz y su guitarra, cautiva nuestra atención:

*El Autognomo:*


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 11, 2013)

Van canto!!! \m/ metal vocal!






Y esto que no creo que a alguien más les guste (por los temas suaves que ví)
De un disco de Cryptopsy que es considerado uno de los más brutales de la historia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2013)

Gustos son gustos decía una vieja mientras comía caca 

El primero está bien , parece una progresiva de protesta 

Para la segunda le reclamo a Andrés el botón de  "no Guta"


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 11, 2013)

yo prefiero la musica mas romantica!!!!!


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 11, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para la segunda le reclamo a Andrés el botón de  "no Guta"



Nah, tiene una técnica hermosa jajaja 
Eso podrías decir si supieras lo que dice la letra 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2013)

Además de tener el acelerador trabado , eructar y hacer sonidos guturales ¿también cantan?  Sorry my english isn't really good indeed , doesn't work enough with dogs 

Reconozco que en algunos tramos tienen buen ritmo , solo eso 

Saludos !


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 13, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Además de tener el acelerador trabado , eructar y hacer sonidos guturales ¿también cantan?  Sorry my english isn't really good indeed , doesn't work enough with dogs
> Reconozco que en algunos tramos tienen buen ritmo , solo eso



Creo que para que te llegue a gustar tenés que haber tenido momentos de mucha ira y de haberte cansado del heavy metal... eso me pasó alguna vez, y entonces agarré thrash metal y estaba mortal! \m/ y cuando ya no me bastaba, death metal, y luego Cryptopsy (technical death metal), que por cierto es una banda muy experimentada en el género, además éste es uno de sus mejores discos! 
A mi me parece bien que cante así, expresa bien lo que dicen y además "tapa" la letra a quienes no le prestan mucha atención jajaja, por cierto acá alguien lo tradujo

No lo pongo como link pero advierto que
NO ES APTO para gente con ideales débiles y
NO ES APTO para sectores ultrareligiosos
http://youtu.be/7UOFX7Og41E?t=2m2s

Si quieren borren este mensaje!  soy un loco y lo sé!

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2013)

Por que pensas que vamos a borrar , el suponerte que sos un loco distinto solo sirve para vos y para tu mamá 


No dicen nada nuevo que no haya leido o escuchado alguna vez che ! , uno puede ser religioso , agnóstico (no te interesa) o anti religioso ¿cual es el problema? alguien puede pensar que la virgen María no era virgen y que Cristo no fué hijo de Dios sino de un vecino y que el carpintero se hizo cargo de la situación . . . ¡ Cada uno puede pensar los que quiera ! , lo que no sería válido , de ninguna manera , sería por ejemplo quemar una iglesia o tratar de estúpido a un creyente porque cree distinto de vos.

Es solo una "nueva" forma  de hacer *"música de protesta".*

Pero ojo que esos tipos tienen la edad de tus viejos , o más !  ahí tenés un problema generacional , o no crecieron y quedaron mentalmente como púberes preadolescentes , o lo que es peor , explotan un negocio que factura muuuuucho dinero a costilla de ustedes que los consumen 

Saludos !


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 14, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero ojo que esos tipos tienen la edad de tus viejos , o más !  ahí tenés un problema generacional , o no crecieron y quedaron mentalmente como púberes preadolescentes , o lo que es peor , explotan un negocio que factura muuuuucho dinero a costilla de ustedes que los consumen



El death metal técnico no factura mucho jajaja y el tipo que canta (Lord Worm) es profesor de inglés en Canadá, de seguro le encanta el género 

Soy ateo y respeto las religiones excepto cuando se intentan entrometer en mi vida privada.
Puse no apto para sectores ultrareligiosos... si los conociste, sabés el por qué 

por cierto, normalmente tienen letras más interesantes, digamos, canciones de protesta, como una que habla de la vida de un niño abandonado (Cold hate, warm blood) de un fragmento de la biblia (The pestilence that walketh in darkness) o de políticos (Silence the tyrants)
Y cosas cualquiera como algo que creo que es decepción (Worship your demons)

Pero tambíen aguante Exodus, Vomitory, Pr**titute disfigurement, Debauchery \m/
Mi inglés es bastante bueno, con las jergas y todo 

http://youtu.be/lhBb9MJxbN0?t=2m3s

Saludos.


----------



## jamesoro (Nov 18, 2013)

Yo soy metalero con eso estudio y hago mis projectos


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 2, 2013)

Un temazooo bueno para aquellos que les gusta este tipo de música

Gracias DOSMETROS por reubicarlo donde debe estar


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 5, 2013)

Buenos temas para escuchar.

Este me gusta para tener en cuenta que tenemos derecho a la libertad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2013)

Hace calor, ¿ Que tal algo de blues ?


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 8, 2013)

Musica para ir de casería y dar captura a los Bad Boys


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2013)

*¿ Como les viene algo de Rock Tejano ?*


----------



## dearlana (Ene 1, 2014)

Ahora estaba oyendo esta:


----------



## magomac (Ene 4, 2014)

King crimson,oozric tentacles,charlie parker,etc.. ej:


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 4, 2014)

Marooned - Pink Floyd






Shine on you crazy diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 4, 2014)

un buen temas espero les guste


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 6, 2014)

*Fogo te faltó esta:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wRHBLwpASw

*Algo de Santana:*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 6, 2014)

Recién estaba escuchando a Mostly Autumn (antigua recomendación de hazard1998 )





Bueno...not so good as "Shine on you crazy diamond" pero muy escuchable y "descansador"...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 6, 2014)

buenooooo ya que estamos vamosnos por el caño...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 8, 2014)

No sé si lo pusieron antes (muchas páginas), acá algo de Eric Clapton (y companía):

*Badge:*






*Un clásico como Layla (no la original):*






*Layla (unplugged):*






*Knockin On Heavens Door:*






*Crossroads:*


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 18, 2014)

Esta la estoy escuchando a todo volumen con mis auriculares


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 18, 2014)




----------



## estambul (Ene 21, 2014)

¿Le gustan Gypsy Punk?
Alcohol, canción de Gogol Bordello. Una de mis favoritas.


----------



## oscorm (Ene 21, 2014)

A mi me gusta de toda, pero mas el rock y lo electronico

Entre mis bandas preferidas están: Tool, NIN, anathema, pick floyd y ese tipo de corriente musical, Industrial y hard rock


----------



## jomagalo (Ene 25, 2014)

Vivir la vida de Marc Anthoni, no esta mal


----------



## dearlana (Ene 29, 2014)

A mi me gusta esta:


----------



## Emanuel2013 (Ene 29, 2014)

el folclore es la música de mi tierra santiagueña, aguante santiago del estero argentina.
los manseros santiagueños ya tienen 53 años de trayectoria y son uno de los creadores del folclores popular






una de sus letra, entra a mi pago sin golpear

Fue mucho mi penar andando lejos del pago
Tanto correr pa’ llegar a ningún lado
Si estaba donde nací lo que buscaba por ahí.

Es solo la amistad que no se compra ni vende
Solo se da cuando en el pecho se siente
No es algo que se ha de usar cuando le sirva y nada más.

Así es como se da en la amistad mis paisanos
Sus manos son panquecho y mate cebado
Y la flor de la humildad suele su rancho perfumar.

La vida me han prestau y tengo que devolverla
Cuando el creador me llame para la entrega
En mis huesos piel y sal agua de mi suelo natal.



La luna es un terrón que alumbra con luz prestada
Solo al cantor que canta coplas del alba
Le estalla en el corazón eso que trepa por su voz.

Cantor para cantar si nada dicen sus versos
Ay para que vas a callar al silencio
Si ese silencio cantor lleno de duendes en la voz.

Mi pueblo es un cantor que canta la chacarera
No ha de cantar lo que muy dentro no sienta
Cuando lo quiera escuchar entra a mi pago sin golpear.
La vida me han prestau y tengo que devolverla
Cuando el creador me llame para la entrega
En mis huesos piel y sal agua de mi suelo natal.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 23, 2014)

Algo de Jazz:

Take five - Dave Burbeck






So what - Miles Davids






Tim Thumb - Wayne Shorter


----------



## dearlana (Feb 26, 2014)

Para mantenerse despiertito:


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 26, 2014)

Agrego esta :


----------



## hamster (Mar 28, 2014)

Jhonny Cash - Hurt (cover)


----------



## vrainom (Mar 28, 2014)

También disfruto el jazz, pero del tipo que privilegia la melodía sobre el virtuosismo como el que puso cosme y como este






Pero lo mío lo mío es el indie pop rock











Y este aparte de que está buenísima la canción el video es como sacado de la cabeza de Jorodowsky


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 29, 2014)

una romanticona por parte del maistro Oscar D' Leon...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2014)

​


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 1, 2014)

Les dejo este clasico de Alan Parson

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T-TihbyF3oM"]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T-TihbyF3oM[/ame]


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 1, 2014)

bueno esto marco mi historia musical espero que guste SADE-TABOO  



 No Ordinary Love


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2014)

*Si tenés que probar y calibrar un amplificador con 25 % de distorsión :*








*Y nada te importará ! *


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Abr 5, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2014)

Ahhh... que ochentosos nos vinimos!!!!!
Bien ahí!!!!!  
  

PD: La de Foreigner es mortal... y REO Speedwagon es mortal en todas!!!!


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Abr 6, 2014)

Gracias amigo! Que recuerdos... no???

Yo tenia unos 15 pirulos.


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 6, 2014)

Huy.. vi esto esta mañana y casi me largo a llorar, que vejete estoy!
Saludos amigos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2014)

​


----------



## nuk (Abr 17, 2014)

_arte y música.. _
*Katie Melua - Where Does The Ocean Go*


----------



## dearlana (Abr 18, 2014)

Me encanta esta:

Ver la gente bailando y todo eso.

Me pone los pelos de punta: Es magnífico no solo el tema, sino también el ambiente que lo rodea:


----------



## nuk (Abr 18, 2014)




----------



## J2C (Abr 19, 2014)

Nuk

*SUBLIME* eso !!!!

Lastima que en aquella época, más de 40 años atrás, no existiesen los medios de video actuales para poder recordarlos no solo con la voz-música. 


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 19, 2014)




----------



## gabriel16f877 (Abr 20, 2014)

Un Clásico de Carpenters








Clásico 80s


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2014)

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 20, 2014)

Ehhhhhh..!!!!! Estás entrando en el jazz audiófilo y pleistocénico!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ehhhhhh..!!!!! Estás entrando en el jazz audiófilo y pleistocénico!!!!





Será música un poco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*! Pero que pedazo de vos tenía la señora ¡*


----------



## janston (Abr 21, 2014)

Aqui una presentacion en vivo, de 1970, de una banda poco valorada: Free


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 21, 2014)

Yo escucho música clásica por una emisora que también transmite por internet. La emisora se llama "Klassik Radio"


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 22, 2014)




----------



## gabriel16f877 (Abr 23, 2014)




----------



## moncada (Abr 23, 2014)

Un poco de punk-rock vasco ayuda a empezar el día con energía... 





Distorsión:





Come libertad:


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 25, 2014)

​


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 25, 2014)

Nina Simone tenía una voz de otro planeta. 

Está es una de las más conocidas:


----------



## Fogonazo (May 2, 2014)

Unos "*Clásicos*" del siglo *XX* & *XXI*


----------



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2014)

Algo mas de rock, pero mas "Sinfónico"


----------



## J2C (May 3, 2014)

J2C levanta varias "sotas" que se le han caído a don Fogonazo !!!!




 Convengamos que esa es música PRE-1970 !!!!.



 Que épocas aquellas !!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> J2C levanta varias "sotas" que se le han caído a don Fogonazo !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Es de *"Los Gloriosos 73' "* 

La opera que si es anterior a los 70' es "*Tommy*"


----------



## J2C (May 3, 2014)

. 

A decir verdad, los escuche a partir del 71 y hasta el 75 que termine el industrial. Pero como en esa época llegaban los vinilos con algo de delay a nuestro país .


Pero *Tommy* es *PALABRAS MAYORES*, aparte de haber sido la Primer Opera Rock !!!.


Es como el caso de Pink Floyd, todo el mundo los conoce y recuerda por el Lado Oscuro de la Luna, que fue el 5° ó 6° LP de ellos. Que estaban cansados de lanzar grabaciones en vivo!!.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 4, 2014)

Lo de Pink Floyd y sus discos en vivo son increíbles.

Hay c/banda que cuando toca en vivo...mmmmmmmmmmm 

Dejo algo de Creedance:


----------



## Ratmayor (May 4, 2014)




----------



## SERGIOD (May 4, 2014)

Música, música,música y mas musicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2014)

​


----------



## foso (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2014)

​


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2014)

Las señoritas que aparecen en los videos son pura coincidencia


----------



## gabriel16f877 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2014)

*¿ Como andamos de Funky/Soul ?*


----------



## gabriel16f877 (May 30, 2014)

Recuerdo, hasta la Luz NEGRA del boliche...
resaltaban todos los objetos blancos, buenos momentos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2014)

​


----------



## gabriel16f877 (May 31, 2014)

Exelentes Clásicos de los 80 los tres...http://c10.forosdeelectronica.net/aprobacion.gif


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 1, 2014)

Dejo algo de los Beatles:











Para algún despistado (no quiero hacer propaganda), le recomiendo spotify, van a encontrar muuuucha música en forma gratuita (sin ser ilegal, se les paga a los autores), lo único es que c/tanto hay que escuchar alguna propaganda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2014)

*Albert King* nacido Albert Nelson (25 de abril de 1924 - 21 de diciembre de 1992) fue un influyente guitarrista y cantante estadounidense de Blues.
Considerado uno de los Tres Reyes del Blues a la guitarra (junto a B.B.King y Freddie King), su altura de más de 1.90 metros y sus 118 kilos de peso le valieron el sobrenombre de The Velvet Bulldozer (la excavadora de terciopelo).
Nacido en una humilde familia de Indianola, Mississippi, en una plantación de algodón donde trabajó sus primeros años.
Una de sus más tempranas influencias musicales fue su propio padre, Will Nelson, que tocaba la guitarra habitualmente.
Durante su infancia cantó en un grupo familiar de gospel en la iglesia local.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 5, 2014)

Algunas cosas que me gustan:


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2014)

*Led Zeppelin* fue un grupo británico de rock fundado en 1968 por el guitarrista Jimmy Page, quien había pertenecido a The Yardbirds, al incluir en su formación a John Paul Jones como bajista y tecladista (al que Page conocía de trabajos anteriores con The Yardbirds), al vocalista Robert Plant y a John Bonham a la batería (que había coincidido con Plant en The Band of Joy).
Led Zeppelin presentó elementos de un amplio espectro de influencias, como el blues, el rock and roll, el soul, la música celta, la música india, el folk, e incluso el country.
Más de treinta años después de la disgregación de la banda en 1980, la música de Led Zeppelin continúa vendiéndose, disfruta de una amplia difusión radiofónica, y ha demostrado ser una de las bandas más influyentes en la música rock.
Hasta la fecha, ha vendido más de 300 millones de álbumes en el mundo, incluidos 111 millones sólo en los Estados Unidos, es la segunda banda con más discos de diamante (otorgados cada diez millones de ventas en EE. UU.) de la historia de la música, sólo por detrás de The Beatles.
Los discos con esta certificación son: Led Zeppelin IV (23 millones), Physical Graffiti (15 millones), Led Zeppelin II (12 millones), Houses of the Holy (11 millones) y Box Set (10 millones). En 2004, la revista Rolling Stone los clasificó en el número catorce en su lista de los «100 artistas más grandes de todos los tiempos».


----------



## J2C (Jun 5, 2014)

Ud. si que escucha música livianita don Fogo . Me recuerda mi vida de estudiante secundario la música de esa era!!!.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## dearlana (Jun 7, 2014)

Ahora estaba oyendo una hora seguida de cumbias muy buenas para acompañar en el trabajo:


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2014)

*Buena Vista Social Club* fue un club social de La Habana, Cuba, donde sus miembros practicaban actividades relacionadas con el baile y la música. Se convirtió en un sitio muy popular, donde se encontraban e interpretaban música quienes formaban parte de él.

En los años 1990, casi 50 años después de que el club se cerrase, inspiró una grabación hecha por el músico cubano Juan de Marcos González y el guitarrista estadounidense Ry Cooder con músicos cubanos tradicionales, muchos de ellos antiguos miembros del club en el que se presentaron cuando su popularidad estaba en la cumbre.
La grabación, llamada Buena Vista Social Club, por esa institución de La Habana, fue un éxito internacional y el grupo se presentó con su formación completa en Ámsterdam en 1998.
El director de cine alemán Wim Wenders grabó la presentación, seguida de un segundo concierto en el Carnegie Hall, de Nueva York, concierto éste que fue la cumbre del documental que resultó del trabajo de Wenders.
El documental también incluye entrevistas con los músicos llevadas a cabo en La Habana.
La película de Wenders, también nombrada Buena Vista Social Club, fue aclamada por los críticos y recibió una nominación al Óscar al mejor documental largo y numerosos galardones, entre los que se incluye Mejor Documental en el European Film Awards.

Tanto el éxito del álbum como el de la película produjeron un gran interés por la música cubana tradicional y la música latinoamericana en general, en todo el mundo. Algunos de los músicos cubanos lanzaron después álbumes en solitario que fueron bien acogidos, y grabaron otros en colaboración con diversas estrellas de la música internacional de distintos géneros.
El nombre "Buena Vista Social Club" se convirtió en un término que abarcaba este tipo de presentaciones y lanzamientos en colaboración, además de relacionarse con una etiqueta que encapsula la "Edad de Oro de la música Cubana", entre los 1930 y los 1950.
El nuevo éxito fue efímero para la mayoría de los miembros del grupo: Compay Segundo, Rubén González, Ibrahim Ferrer y Pío Leyva, ya que murieron pocos años después, a los 95, 84, 78 y 89 años respectivamente; Segundo y González en 2003, Ferrer en 2005 y Leyva en 2006.
Se mantienen vigentes otros de los miembros principales como:Omara Portuondo, Eliades Ochoa, el trompetista Manuel "Guajiro" Mirabal, el percusionista Amadito Valdés, el laudista Barbarito Torres, el guitarrista Ry Cooder, su hijo el percusionista Joachim Cooder, el productor Juan de Marcos González y el tresista Papi Oviedo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 11, 2014)

*Ray Charles Robinson*, mejor conocido como Ray Charles (23 de septiembre de 1930 - 10 de junio de 2004) fue un cantante, saxofonista1 y pianista de soul, R&B y jazz, ciego desde la infancia.2

Charles nació en Albany, Georgia. Comenzó a perder la vista entre los 5 y 7 años de edad, cuando quedó ciego completamente, aparentemente a causa de un glaucoma, de acuerdo a la evaluación de los oftalmólogos de la época.
Cuando todavía era un niño su familia se mudó a una comunidad de escasos recursos en Greenville, Florida, donde comenzó a mostrar su interés por la música.
Desde 1937 y hasta 1945 tomó clases en la Escuela de Sordos y Ciegos de la Florida, en la ciudad de San Agustín donde comenzó a desarrollar sus habilidades musicales.
Aunque lo que más aprendía en la escuela era música clásica, Charles mostró un interés por el jazz y el blues cuando escuchaba la radio.
A finales de la década de los cuarenta, Ray Charles Robinson consigue colocar un disco en las listas de su país, y en 1951 obtiene su primer top ten, gracias a «Baby, Let Me Hold Your Hand».
Fue criticado por cantar canciones gospel con letras populares, aunque hay una gran tradición al poner letras religiosas a canciones y viceversa.

Ayer, 10 de Junio se cumplieron 10 años de su fallecimiento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 3, 2014)

*Algo de Pop "Antológico"*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2014)

Pop y PopRock


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jul 5, 2014)

Rush, power trío canadiense, con el Mas Grande Baterista de Todos los Tiempos. 







Aclaremos que en la selección no estuvieron Carl Palmer, ni Bill Bruford, ni tantos otros grosos; pero para mi gusto es el más grande.


----------



## jona2t (Jul 9, 2014)

Les dejo 100, de las cuales me gustan 98...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2014)

*John Lennon*

John Winston Ono Lennon (de nacimiento John Winston Lennon; Liverpool, Reino Unido, 9 de octubre de 1940-Nueva York, Estados Unidos, 8 de diciembre de 1980).
Fue un músico multiinstrumentista y compositor que saltó a la fama como uno de los miembros fundadores de The Beatles, una banda de rock británica activa durante la década de 1960, y reconocida como la más comercialmente exitosa y críticamente aclamada en la historia de la música popular. Junto con Paul McCartney, formó una de las parejas de compositores más exitosas del siglo xx.

Nació y creció en Liverpool, donde siendo adolescente se familiarizó con el género musical skiffle, formando la banda The Quarrymen, que posteriormente se convertiría en 1960 en The Beatles. Cuando el grupo comenzó a desintegrarse hasta su disolución a finales de esa década, Lennon inició una carrera como solista, marcada por varios álbumes aclamados por la crítica, incluyendo John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band e Imagine, y canciones icónicas como «Give Peace a Chance» e «Imagine».

Demostró un carácter rebelde y un ingenio mordaz en la música, el cine, la literatura y el dibujo, así como en sus declaraciones en conferencias de prensa y entrevistas. Además, la polémica le persiguió debido a su constante activismo por la paz, junto con su esposa Yōko Ono. En 1971 se mudó a Nueva York, donde su oposición a la guerra de Vietnam dio lugar a numerosos intentos por parte del gobierno de Richard Nixon de expulsarlo del país; mientras, sus canciones fueron adoptadas como himnos por el movimiento contra la guerra. Después de su autoimpuesto retiro de la industria musical en 1975 para dedicar tiempo a su familia, Lennon volvió en 1980 con Double Fantasy. Lennon fue asesinado tres semanas después de ese lanzamiento.

En los Estados Unidos, las ventas de Lennon como solista se acercan a los catorce millones de unidades,3 y ya sea como intérprete, autor o coautor, es responsable de veintisiete sencillos número uno en el Billboard Hot 100.
En 2002, fue colocado en el octavo puesto en una encuesta de la BBC de los «100 británicos más importantes», mientras que en 2008 fue calificado por la revista Rolling Stone como el quinto mejor cantante de todos los tiempos. Después de su muerte fue incluido en el Salón de la Fama de los Compositores en 19874 y en el Salón de la Fama del Rock en 1994.5


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 28, 2014)

vamos con una que sabemos todos


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 28, 2014)

auch  , me siento como sapito de otro charco  ... Si bien tengo un gusto bastante amplio (The Doors, clasicos de los ´80 y ´90,etc etc), mas que nada me gusta hacer y escuchar en esos momentos ferneteros musica electronica...

 _*Aclaro; Es un hobie de los tantos que tengo...no soy profesional*_ 
​









:contrato: ( https://www.facebook.com/DjTamARG - https://soundcloud.com/dj_tam_arg )​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2014)

*Michel Petrucciani*(Orange, Francia, 28 de diciembre de 1962 - Nueva York, el 6 de enero de 1999) fue un pianista y compositor de jazz francés.

Vivió aquejado de una gravísima enfermedad ósea llamada osteogénesis imperfecta, por lo que apenas llegaba al metro de altura. Sin embargo esto no fue obstáculo para que se dedicara desde la infancia de manera casi exclusiva al estudio del piano, lo que le permitió convertirse en uno de los pianistas de jazz de mayor renombre de todos los tiempos. Dotado de una extraordinaria técnica, su estilo fluctuaba entre una atmósfera intimista y romántica, propia de la escuela de Bill Evans, del que era un ferviente admirador, y otra con un gran uso del ritmo que combinaba la sutileza del lirismo y la potencia de un ataque percusivo.


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Ago 7, 2014)

Lentos 80s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFM6R53gui8&list=RDuFM6R53gui8#t=9











Fogonazo dijo:


> *John Lennon*
> 
> John Winston Ono Lennon (de nacimiento John Winston Lennon; Liverpool, Reino Unido, 9 de octubre de 1940-Nueva York, Estados Unidos, 8 de diciembre de 1980).
> Fue un músico multiinstrumentista y compositor que saltó a la fama como uno de los miembros fundadores de The Beatles, una banda de rock británica activa durante la década de 1960, y reconocida como la más comercialmente exitosa y críticamente aclamada en la historia de la música popular. Junto con Paul McCartney, formó una de las parejas de compositores más exitosas del siglo xx.
> ...



Clásicos muy bien reconocidos...


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Oct 3, 2014)

Otros clásicos de los 80s.











Lástima que las letras dejen mucho que desear, pero suena lindo, o me sonó lindo hace algún tiempo.


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Oct 21, 2014)

Otros cläsicos 80s varios






Ingresaba a la escuela tëcnica, ENET


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Oct 22, 2014)

la musica que me gusta es la guaracha santiagueña jorge veliz el creador.. numero 1 de la movida.. ahora ya esta queriendo desapareser este estilo por otro estilo remix no me sirve

les dejo un recital en vivo año 2012 por siempre jorge veliz el papa de la guaracha santiagueña


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Oct 22, 2014)

Por siempre, Arriba el folklore!!!!!!!!!!!! Cultura Nacional.
Chacareras y demas... 






en este cazo una Zamba



Mejor dicho es una chacarera


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 22, 2014)

No soy un gran oyente, pero bueno, el que nunca me canso de oir, el Pachelbel Kanon, y justamente el que fue tocado para estos creditos


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Nov 4, 2014)

No hay duda, que la mejor müsica, es la clasica, sin embargo, el folklore nacional argentino, tiene mucho que ofrecer.
Por ej. ësta Zamba






Lo mismo con el TANGO Y LA MILONGA. 
Disciento frente a otros santiagueños frente al tipo de musica cultural...



Pero para ciertos instantes del recuerdo, prefiero estas








O algunas Nacionales como:


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 8, 2014)

Bueno, un par de temas pertenecientes justamente a un par de clásicos nacionales, justamente ambas dirigidas por Leonardo Favio:

1º poema de amor, de Nazareno cruz y el lobo





2º Tema de Juan Moreira, interpretado por los iracundos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2014)

! Con uno solo alcanza y sobra ¡


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 24, 2014)

Dos grandes que ya no estan...Q.E.P.D. 



> *Sin vos no puedo ser ...
> más que un montón de nada,
> y nada es demasiado poco...
> y no me alcanza para ser. *



http://youtu.be/-DrBot9Mo00



> *Le he pedido tanto a Dios que al final oyó mi voz
> por la noche a más tardar yendo juntos a la par...*


----------



## nuk (Nov 25, 2014)

*Sylvie Vartan - Le Locomotion 1962 *


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 25, 2014)

Particularmente me gusto mucho el videoclip Do the evolution, del grupo Pearl Jam, con la animación a cargo de Todd McFarlane (el creador de Hellspawn, y que no se si sera familiar de Seth Mcfarlane, que este otro fue el creador de Padre de familia).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfqHLX3hdcs​
> 
> ! Con uno solo alcanza y sobra ¡


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Nov 27, 2014)

Rumbeando por otros géneros, algunos íconos del tango argentino, elegí este intérpete porque en los  originales no se entiende la letra.
















Bueno, el audio no es de lo mejor, pero la letra se entiende. Este género tiene mucho que dejar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2014)

Tango, pero *! En serio ¡*





*Julio María Sosa Venturini* (Las Piedras, Uruguay, 2 de febrero de 1926 – Buenos Aires, Argentina, 26 de noviembre de 1964), más conocido como Julio Sosa y apodado El Varón del Tango, fue un cantante uruguayo de tango que alcanzó la fama en Buenos Aires en las décadas de 1950 y 1960.






http://youtu.be/Lx4JLv9QSdc?list=PLQx1tCgptD4wgKJ7zbs3AZ1EG2PlPnjp5


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Nov 28, 2014)

Gracias, Fogonazo, por tu contribución. Como ando a las corridas, no elegí algo mejor. 
Mi intención es la de difundir este género musical que lamentablemente no se escucha tanto como merece. Saludos...


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Nov 30, 2014)

El tango se luce en el baile, yo se los 8 pasos básicos, lo que no me hace bailarín, pero sí aficionado.



Otro género


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2014)




----------



## acusticaysonidos (Dic 6, 2014)

hasta con ruido a púa


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2014)

!!Hola a todos , a mi gusta en demasia:  "Disco" (años 70) y "rock pop" (años 80 y 90)!!.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2014)




----------



## acusticaysonidos (Dic 6, 2014)




----------



## yosimiro (Dic 7, 2014)

Esto no es lo único, ni lo que más me gusta, pero no deja de agradarme, y *la historia que tiene detrás me parece digna de contarse*, con un breve preámbulo.
Hoy en día, uno oye algo, y lo puede comentar a alguien, para saber ¿como se llama este tema?.
Ese alguien, nos pedirá algun registro, o en su defecto, tararearla o cantarlo o silvarlo.
Y entonces nos dira...
Creo que se llama "  " y es de "  "  googlealo.
Pero imaginen esto en 1981.
Eso es lo que me pasó, este tema lo oí una sola vez, ya promediado, y lo que más me quedo fué la coda de flauta (final).
Entonces lo comenté a un compañero de estudio, y me dijo es del grupo "  " buscalo.
En esa época *buscar* era ir a disquerías y esperar la santa paciencia del vendedor para oirnos, y tal vez enciontrar respuesta.
Esa era una tarea que no estaba dispuesto a hacer, porque yo no era habitué de esos lugares, y no tenía ninguno cerca.
2 o 3 años después le comenté lo mismo a un flautista, y pese a que la melodía le gustó y pudo reproducirla, no tenía idea de que era.

Pero la primera respuesta parece haber quedado allí, al acecho.
Entonces hace unos días en casa de mi hermana(ella tiene banda ancha), tecleo ese nombre del grupo que nunca había oido nombrar, y me aparece una lista de temas, y parece que inconscientemente recordaba hasta el nombre del tema, que mi compañero había dicho.
Helo aquí.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2014)

acusticaysonidos dijo:


> http://youtu.be/WTb1LYaFV8I



Mariska Veres antes de que a atacara *! El tiempo ¡* 







Y ya que estamos como oferta ESPECIAL para "El Foro" otro de la misma época


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2014)

Yo oigo el mismo punteo de guitarra , alguno plagió al otro ? Porque los temas se llaman distinto


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 10, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo oigo el mismo punteo de guitarra , alguno plagió al otro ? Porque los temas se llaman distinto
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h2hox--bR8
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------o-----------------------------------------------

Es la base más bién, se puede....
Es lícito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2014)

No me acuerdo hasta cuantos acordes se podía


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 10, 2014)

En realidad, creo que las leyes, atañen a las melodías, si mal no recuerdo, en cuanto a estas(melodías), no deben tener mas de 8 compases iguales a otras.
Las bases, son de uso común, y está en el compocitor, darle mayor o menor vuelo, a lo que construya sobre las mismas.

En cuanto a melodías, hay ejemplos vergonzosos, como la introducción instrumental del sintetizador, en un tema de mdona, que es extraido de "gimme, gimme" de ABBA.

Cosas así (no por lo vergonzoso), ha hecho incluso Mozart, utilizando en su famoso requiem, un tema (el principal de la fuga) uno extraido del "Mesias" de Haendel.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2014)




----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2014)

​


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 14, 2014)

... y tengo para varios dias !!!



...y un nacional para que no me digan extranjerizante:


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2014)

¿ Ese es el "Gordo Gonzalo Bonadeo" ?







​


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 14, 2014)

Que les pareció lo último de Pink Floyd, "The Endless River".

A mi particularmente me gustó, aunque admito que en mi caso me gusta mucho las canciones instrumentales.


----------



## chclau (Dic 14, 2014)

A mi la banda extranjera que mas me gusta es Queen, y probablemente su cancion mas espectacular sea "Rapsodia Bohemia"






Aca dejo tambien un tributo a la banda, con "Don't Stop me Now", que me trae recuerdos de largos y lejanos domingos de invierno salpicados de "Domingos para la Juventud". 

A esta banda, Rockville, los fui a ver la semana pasada y para mi la rompen, ponen seis musicos en escena mas un coro de tres chicas. Incluso interpretan Rapsodia Bohemia en vivo, cosa que ni Queen mismos hacian (la parte coral la pasaban grabada).


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2014)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Que les pareció lo último de Pink Floyd, "The Endless River".
> 
> A mi particularmente me gustó, aunque admito que en mi caso me gusta mucho las canciones instrumentales.



Así como para generar polémica, Pink Floyd me gusta "Todo" excepto la época de Syd Barrett


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 14, 2014)

Queen es excelente.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Así como para generar polémica, Pink Floyd me gusta "Todo" excepto la época de Syd Barrett



Yo ando por ahí también.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2014)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Que les pareció lo último de Pink Floyd, "The Endless River".


Hay muchos que dicen que es una porquería (sobre todo varios que se autoconsideran críticos musicales pero no saben ni tocar el timbre) , pero a mí me gustó bastante 



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> A mi particularmente me gustó, aunque admito que en mi caso me gusta mucho las canciones instrumentales.


A mí también me encanta el rock instrumental y el sinfónico. Ayer encontré (bue... digámoslo así ) un album de Alan Parsons Project puramente instrumental grabado en 1979 y que nunca salió a la luz por que lo grabaron en tres días para cumplir con el contrato que tenían con la discográfica, pero a Parsons y Woolfson nunca les gustó... ni a Arista Records tampoco por que nunca lo editó. Este año se vé que Alan Parsons cambió de opinión y lo publicaron únicamente en un pack de 11 CDs que son todos los albumes de estudio que grabaron. Este album se llama "*The Sicilian Defence*" y me lo prestaron para escucharlo unos amigos rusos que tengo...






El album es medio raro y los nombres de los temas son re-locos... y supongo que deben hacer referencias a movimientos de ajedrez , pero se nota claramente la marca de APP en las composiciones


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2014)

Sip, son movimientos de ajedrez: 

Songs / Tracks Listing 

1. P-K4 (5:00) 
2. P-Qb4 (6:22) 
3. Kt-KB3 (3:07)
4. ... Kt-QB3 (1:15)
5. P-Q4 (3:55)
6. PxP (3:28)
7. KtxP (4:01)
8. Kt-B3 (0:54)
9. Kt-QB3 (8:16)
10. P-Q3 (3:30)

P: Peón
Q: Reina
K: Rey 
Kt: Torre del rey
Etc

_____________________________________

El la eterna discusión 
Un PseudoCrítico dice: _*"Tal cosa es una KK"*_ entonces uno se calla la boca presuponiendo que la opinion del PseudoCrítico es lo máximo y en realidad  lo es.

En una oportunidad escuche a un "Groso" real de arte pictórico que comentó: _"Si una obra te gusta, *! Es buena ¡*, si no te gusta o no la entendés es *! Mala ¡* "_

Un cuadro (Por ejemplo) debe transmitir una idea o un mensaje "Sin ningún intérprete" de por medio si lo hace y al mirarlo te agrada lo que ves y/o interpretas, el cuadro es bueno.

El mismo concepto se puede aplicar a la música, danza o a la expresión artística que se les ocurra.

Este groso que comento, estaba dando unas especies de clases análisis de la composición artística.
Lo que permite apreciar mejor una obra detectando detalles que podrían estar algo ocultos o directamente pasar desapercibidos. 
Pero esto siempre tendiente a mejorar el disfrute y no a criticar.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 14, 2014)

A mi no me gusta que me digan si es "bueno" o "malo" ... pero segun de quien venga ... uno se predispone, es cierto .
Es curioso que los discos que mas me gustaron posteriormente ... de entrada no me parecieron tan geniales. Muy loco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2014)

AntonioAA dijo:


> A mi no me gusta que me digan si es "bueno" o "malo" ... pero segun de quien venga ... uno se predispone, es cierto .
> Es curioso que los discos que mas me gustaron posteriormente ... de entrada no me parecieron tan geniales. Muy loco.



Particularmente Pink Floyd me causo la impresión de se me había explotado el cerebro, mi vida no fue la misma después de _"El lado oscuro de la luna"_

Este es otro disco que "Me abrió la mente"






De este disco en particular tengo una breve FogoAnécdota andaba caminando por calle Lavalle en la época que estaba plagado de desquerías/librerías.
Lo estaban reproduciendo y la tapa se encontraba apoyada sobre el mostrador indicando que cosa se estaba escuchando.
Fue cosa de escuchar unos 15 segundos y enamorarse primer sonido, estaba sonando "Stratus" 






Consulté cuanto costaba, revisé si me alcanzaba y me lo traje 

Cuando llegue al minuto 3:00 aplicar unos 6db extra 

Del mismo baterista un "Solo" para desmoralizar a cualquier estudiante de batería


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2014)

Una muchacha que me gusta MUCHO como toca


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 15, 2014)

"The girl and the guitar "  ... te estas volviendo "audiofool"  2m ???





Fogonazo dijo:


> Particularmente Pink Floyd me causo la impresión de se me había explotado el cerebro, mi vida no fue la misma después de _"El lado oscuro de la luna"_
> 
> Este es otro disco que "Me abrió la mente"
> 
> ...



ostia que coincidimos , Mr. Fogo !!! 
En particular "El lado oscuro" no solo fue algo increible sino el PRIMER DISCO DE ROCK BIEN GRABADO ... la diferencia era abismal con todo lo circundante.....

Por aquel entonces yo era muy afortunado de poseer un equipito HiFi con bandeja con capsula magnética ( Empire)  ... y mis amigos desfilaban por casa a escucharlo....


----------



## sergiot (Dic 15, 2014)

Tengo el lado oscuro en sacd, y cuando estoy solo y con ganas lo escucho como se debe, los relojes te parten la cabeza, jajaja.

El otro día escuche meddle, hay temas escuchables y otros no me gustaron, ojo, no soy fanatico de Floyd, escucho todo lo que anda dando vueltas y suene bien, me gusta lo que es instrumental, pero en algunas cosas se pasan de mambo.

Trato de escuchar todo lo que es unplugged, tengo varios de la Mtv, el ultimo que compré fue el de Julieta Venegas, que jamas la tuve en  cuentas, pero vi un video en los demos de bluray en DTS y la verdad que me sorprendió, además que suena muy, pero muy bien.

Con el jazz me pasa lo mismo, Emy me encanta, pero hay algunos grupos que no me agradan.

Queen, todo.

Eric Clapton, tengo muchos.

Santana un maestro.

Todo lo que tengo de George Michael suena muy bien.

Carpenter 40/40 es una delicia, remasterizado es espectacular.

Y un monton mas, siempre mira y escucho propuestas, algunas me gustan y otras no tanto, para mi hay que ser abierto a todo tipo de música y escucharla como nos dé placer, por ejemplo, Nirvana no lo soporto en versiones normales, pero el unplugged de la Mtv es una delicia.

Tengo mucho mas, pero sino no termino mas.


----------



## ETTORE (Dic 16, 2014)

A mi me gustan las canciones de nek y Carlos baute


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2014)

AntonioAA dijo:


> En particular "El lado oscuro" no solo fue algo increible sino el PRIMER DISCO DE ROCK BIEN GRABADO ... la diferencia era abismal con todo lo circundante.....


Quien habrá sido el ingeniero de grabación que tuvieron..., no????


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Quien habrá sido el ingeniero de grabación que tuvieron..., no????



*! ! Yo se, Yo se, Yo se  ¡ ¡* 

Era un Sr que andaba con el micrófono dentro de los baños del estudio


----------



## EdgardoCas (Dic 16, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Así como para generar polémica, Pink Floyd me gusta "Todo" excepto la época de Syd Barrett


Adhiero, y para que se pudra la momia agrego que hasta The Wall (que me parece sumamente sobrevalorado)
Particularmente me gustan mucho Meddle y Atom Heart Mother.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 18, 2014)

buenas ..... yo creo que pink ployd son los papas de los intumentos musicales de hoy dia .......  creo que le enseñaron a mas de 4 ..... como bien dijeron no habia comparacion con la epoca ...... aca un video de lenny kravtz .... el tema mucho no dice ... !!!!! pero como le pega a la bata .... la niña ...y tiene cara de latina !!!!!


----------



## sergiot (Dic 18, 2014)

La tengo vista en algún otro video, pero no con Leny, es muy buena.





Si no es esta, es muy parecida.


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Dic 18, 2014)

hola amigos que tal todo, bueno nose si estaré en el tema indicado.. si no es así sepan disculpa

se aproximan las fiestas y quería compartir con ustedes un mega mix, esta muy bueno yo recién lo termino de escuchar, mega mix edición navideña..  del Dj fer leal y música para todos...

http://www.mediafire.com/download/u...+MUSICA+PARA+TODOS+2014+(GRACIAS+A+TODOS).mp3

Disfruten del mega, y que el año que viene sea mas positivo...!! felices fiestas..!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 18, 2014)

descargando ¡¡gracias¡¡¡ el El55


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2014)

bajándolo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 21, 2014)

Barcelona - Queen:


----------



## angelwind (Dic 21, 2014)

AntonioAA dijo:


> "The girl and the guitar "  ... te estas volviendo "audiofool"  2m ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aún tengo guardadas dos cápsulas Empire de AQUELLA época, como algunas Shure M44, aunque por ahora uso una Ortofon  VMS 20 E.
siempre me gustaron las Empire, lamentáblemente es casi imposible o imposible conseguir reemplazos de púas para ellas.



Aparte de los gustos de cada uno, recomiendo calurosamente la misa criolla  por josé Carreras, por su increíble grabación y calidad del sonido (muy usada por grandes marcas para prueba en ferias).
Philips 420 955-2


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2014)

​
Sin compresor, sin expansor, sin procesamiento digital, sin micrófonos de condensador e igual sonaban *! INCREIBLE ¡*


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 21, 2014)

Teniendo en cuenta la fecha....






Ojo que hay versiones posteriores, no están cantadas igual, ni orquestadas igual.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Dic 21, 2014)

Siguiendo con la onda navideña:


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 21, 2014)

Misma onda, más movido.






Y algo más naif...
Pero bello, desde el punto de vista interpretativo.






Y algo más reciente, y comprometido(no mucho).


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2014)

​


----------



## EdgardoCas (Dic 23, 2014)

Todo el disco es altamente recomendable, Ruthie Foster-The truth according with Ruthie Foster:


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2014)

*¿ Que tal algo de funk como para hacer la digestión/post resaca ?*


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 28, 2014)

*Un canto de esperanza.*

[ame="http://vimeo.com/49094961"]http://vimeo.com/49094961[/ame]

Primero puse el enlace a youtube, *pero no me pareció justo con el autor,* así que lo busqué y voilá


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2014)

Siempre quise tener una bola de espejos Graaaaaande 


Parece que Jimi Henrix siempre tocó una guitarra para diestros encordada para zurdos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2014)

*! Estoy engripado ¡* y con un severo ataque de *"Setentitis"*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2015)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2015)

​


----------



## elgriego (Ene 9, 2015)

Si Fiebre Disco........


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Siempre quise tener una bola de espejos Graaaaaande
> 
> 
> Parece que Jimi Henrix siempre tocó una guitarra para diestros encordada para zurdos
> ...


Jimi Henrix proyectava y construia el mismo su proprios pedales de efecto para su guitarra tudo enbasados en transistores de germanio (disponibles en su epoca).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2015)

Yo armé 2 bolas de espejos tamaño *"Jumbo"*, en mis épocas "Bolicheriles", una fue a parar al cuartel de bomberos de Tigre y la otra al cuartel de bomberos de 3 de Febrero.
La de Tigre pesaba unos 60K con unos 2m de diámetro y la de Ciudadela 1,4m y 35Kg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2015)

Ahora los espejos son de acrílico y pesan MUCHISIMO menos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora los espejos son de acrílico y pesan MUCHISIMO menos.



Estas pesaban "*MUCHO*" porque la base era de fibra de vidrio y los espejos, tradicionales de vidrio 

Los moldes de las esferas se hicieron con *"MACETAS"*  se hicieron 2 mitades que luego se unieron.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2015)

​


----------



## elgriego (Ene 11, 2015)

Aqui, Un poco de Musica de La Grecia,Que la disfruten.


EL ya desaparecido Grigoris Bitikotsis,Canta llueve sobre el Barrio pobre.






Como Pasa en todas Partes ,El Varon sufre por la femina que lo rechaza.Canta Giannis parios,Disculpame por haberte amado tanto,Con Subtitulos en Castellano.















Nuevamente Giannis Parios ,Junto a Georgios Dalaras,Cantan, Aaa  Canario Mio,Obviamente se refieren a una femina.






Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2015)

! No se me fue el estado gripal ni la setentitis ¡ 

Si bien es un tema "Lento" necesitas varios Watiitos


----------



## sergio rossi (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola ya buenos días a todos, una noche medio tranqui que me permite chusmear lo que me gusta, últimamente estoy escuchando música en vivo dado a que las calidades de las grabaciones son muy aceptables pero lamentablemente a nuestro país muchos cd no llegan, por ejemplo escuchen el recital mark knopfler live in Glasgow, bajándolo de you tuve, o bien el de tears for fears going to california full live concert especialmente en este la primera canción que es una introducción al concierto cantada por la pianista, fabuloso, no me quiero imaginar si se pudiesen conseguir pues desde you tube el audio con una placa de sonido normal es muy bueno. espero que lo disfruten y espero sus comentarios. un saludo Sergio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2015)

El ultimo tema era la cortina de un emblemático programa de radio, "Las 7 lunas de Crandall", para los veteranos memoriosos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 25, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El ultimo tema era la cortina de un emblemático programa de radio, "Las 7 lunas de Crandall", para los veteranos memoriosos


    
Que viejo estoy....LPM!!!! 

Y recién encontré esto en el CD de "In Time: The Best of REM"... nada que ver con el estilo pero me gusta 






Y este también está, pero es un clasico 






.


----------



## jamesoro (Ene 25, 2015)

excelente musica


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2015)

*¿ Algo de Afro-soul ?*


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2015)

A mover los huesos


----------



## elgriego (Feb 8, 2015)

Pete Townshend,Un señor que de joven solia romper las violas,aqui lo vemos en su etapa soul.

Con Ustedes FACE The FACE.


----------



## crimson (Feb 8, 2015)

MMMMMMMMM....a Pete Townsend prefiero recordarlo en lo clásico...




Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2015)

crimson dijo:


> MMMMMMMMM....a Pete Townsend prefiero recordarlo en lo clásico...
> 
> http://youtu.be/hKUBTX9kKEo


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 11, 2015)

Monsieur Periné grupo colombiano de musica alternativa que vale la pena escuchar!!!


----------



## elgriego (Feb 11, 2015)

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2015)

*! Simple y perfecto ¡*​


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## gabriel16f877 (Mar 1, 2015)

Buenas amigos areneros, la costumbre de entrar a las 6AM, me hace despertar a la 4, aunque no quiera.Espero que algunos tambien tengan espiritu madrugador... Siempre tengo el habito de entonarme con unos temas de los 80s para empezar el dia. sin embargo no encuentro el sitio de musica para compartirlo con uds, los ochentosos como yo.
















Saludos que los disfruten...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2015)

*Para ponerse "Mimosos/as"*


----------



## miguelus (Mar 2, 2015)

Buenos días.

Esto no puede faltar en ningula colección de musica que se precie de serlo...

¡Paquito chocolatero!






Sal U2


----------



## sergiot (Mar 12, 2015)

Recientemente adquirí el bluray de The Pólice del recital Certifiable en River, lo busqué porque había visto uno de los temas en la colección de música que viene en bluray DTS y sonaba muy bien, además de gustarme, el wrapped around your finger es terrible, ideal para probar los subwoofer, impresionante el baterista, se que a muchos no les agrada el sonido multicanal, pero esto vale la pena...


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 12, 2015)

Y bueno, yo, lo mio, como de costumbre, alguno que otro tema suelto:


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPChYfTQO7U



Um, mira vos, conocía el tema de haberlo oido, pero no sabía justo que era de ellos, la que si conozco de ellos por su nombre:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2015)

*Scorpions - Still Loving You* <--- en mi top 10


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 12, 2015)

Bueno, justo me distraje porque me acorde de otro tema por un tema del mismo grupo. 
Y lo que quería publicar (al menos hasta que se me ocurra otro). Un par de temas, más que nada, ya que solían estar en la presentación de dos programas.

El 1º, un programa de mediados de los 90´ Hadad & Longobardi (parodiado por Jorge Guinzburg y Horacio Fontova, que lo renombraron Tarad & Mongobardi, pero ese es otro tema)
La anécdota es que en su momento recordar ese programa me sirvió de guía para ubicar el tema






El 2º, en aquel entoncen llamado Indomables, conducido por Roberto Pettinato, que luego se paso a llamar Duro de domar. En una de sus presentaciones tenía una animación de tipo stopmotion, y podría llamarse de subtipo claymation al ser hecha con plástilina, donde aparecían tanto el conductor como los panelistas, el enano, etc.
Para mi sorpresa, un día mirando televisión, ubique el tema de casualidad por ser de una conocida serie de anime






Aunque como generos no tengan nada que ver, ambos son de mi agrado


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 12, 2015)

Aunque es cierto que uno no iría a un "concierto" de Vangelis.
También es cierto, que no tiene desperdicios.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 14, 2015)

*Atención
Se ha comprobado que a los que adoran al Reggaeton se les puede salir la mononeurona por la oreja izquierda y ocacionar sangrado nasal si escuchan este tipo de canciones tan profundas, FDE no se hace responsable por daños ocasionados*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2015)

Y bue.... ya que empezamos con las baladas metaleras, ahí va un par que me gustan de Metallica (Scorpion.. ).

*Nothing else matters*




*
The unforgiven*





Y si quieren algo mas "power metal", acá tienen el canal de Angra, una muy buena banda brasileña 
https://www.youtube.com/user/AngraChannel


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 14, 2015)

De Metallica (de lo poco que conozco), me gusta Enter sandman
Vi de hecho el documental cuando uno de sus integrantes falleció en un accidente, y otro conto que podría haber sido él de haber ganado en las cartas para ver quien dormía en la litera.
O como otro se quemo (literalmente) en un concierno por una columna de fuego de los efectos






Y algo de los guns and roses


----------



## elgriego (Mar 14, 2015)

[ame="/www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jYP-PVwFnI&list=PLNLqG7qIvrbeG1pslhIdnXgnebJoTZyzJ&index=4"]/www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jYP-PVwFnI&list=PLNLqG7qIvrbeG1pslhIdnXgnebJoTZyzJ&index=4[/ame]*Como Andan Colegas, Aqui les dejo algo Extraño pa que le pongan la oreja.

The Forminx Banda PoP Rock,De la decada del 60,Si señores en Grecia tambien existieron los movimientos beat*

*A que no sacan quien es el tecladista?????**Jeje*


Saludos.[ame="/www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUT15QwAGOE&list=PLNLqG7qIvrbeG1pslhIdnXgnebJoTZyzJ&index=2"]/www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUT15QwAGOE&list=PLNLqG7qIvrbeG1pslhIdnXgnebJoTZyzJ&index=2[/ame]


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 23, 2015)

mmm Mucho metal, mucho machito y todos sabemos que te criaste yendo a la DGI a que te hagan el cuit






Año 1993 


jajaja AGUANTE LOS 90


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2015)

Un poco de música ligera & "Sexi"
​


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 30, 2015)

Bueno, algo de los 80, considerada por algunos como la decada del desastre de la moda


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 31, 2015)

El amigo chclau, habla en el arenero de un libro de ciencia ficción sobre un  Marciano.
Esto me recuerda una película sobre el tema, que vi hace decadas.
Busco Crónicas marcianas, y en la reseña leo que una de las protagonistas canta una canción.
La busco por curiosidad, y doy con esta versión.
No esperen algo moderno, porque es en realidad una típica canción "Irlandesa".
Aquí os la dejo.


----------



## toronjiushhh (Mar 31, 2015)

Que pasa aca? se puede ser un metalero que escucha música House y Bossan Nova?


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 1, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> El amigo chclau, habla en el arenero de un libro de ciencia ficción sobre un  Marciano.
> Esto me recuerda una película sobre el tema, que vi hace decadas.
> Busco Crónicas marcianas, y en la reseña leo que una de las protagonistas canta una canción.
> La busco por curiosidad, y doy con esta versión.
> ...



Debo hacer una pequeña corrección.
La canción es tradicional *Inglesa*


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2015)

Un par de temas cantados por Catwoman (Gatúbela)


----------



## elgriego (Abr 5, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/likesr.gif​
> Un par de temas cantados por Catwoman (Gatúbela)
> 
> http://www.bat-mania.co.uk/main/villains/images/catwoman_earthakitt_joker_batgirl.jpg​
> ...



*Excelente!*

*Mira vos Tambien Cantaba. Bueno en Definitiva Donde viste una morocha de estas que no cante. *


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> *Excelente!*
> 
> *Mira vos Tambien Cantaba. Bueno en Definitiva Donde viste una morocha de estas que no cante. *



En realidad su trabajo era el canto, lo de la serie de los 60' fue un "Agregado"
La llamaron a la serie por carácter y su figura para suceder a la *! IMPRESIONANTE  ¡* Julie Newmar

*Eartha Kitt*


----------



## elgriego (Abr 5, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/likesr.gif​
> Un par de temas cantados por Catwoman (Gatúbela)
> 
> http://www.bat-mania.co.uk/main/villains/images/catwoman_earthakitt_joker_batgirl.jpg​
> ...



*Excelente!*

*Mira vos Tambien Cantaba. Bueno en Definitiva Donde viste una morocha de estas que no cante. *









*Algo Que me volo la peluca ,Bah los pocos pelos que me quedan son estos muchachitos,que por este entonces no superaban los 20 años ,son  hermanos,se Hacen llamar los Gauchos de acero,son Salteños y Les Gusta el Metal.

Aqui los vemos interpretando (Versionando) como trio y sin teclados un par de temas de Charly con La Maquina de Hacer Pajaros.

Boletos pases Y abonos e Ipercamdombe.*

*[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-Zx4XlY6ik"]Que los disfruteis!!![/ame]*







*Pd, Lindo Mudarse a Salta por su Tranquilidad, Y tener a estos Muchachos de Vecinos.*


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 5, 2015)

la conección está lenta, por eso puedo haberlo salteado, pero como no lo ví, me parece mentira que no este.


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 5, 2015)

El Kawaii Metal es la nueva Moda Japanese con mensajes subliminales イジメ、ダメ、ゼッタイ


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 5, 2015)

Escuché eso sólo un minuto y me dieron ganas de ver animes...


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 5, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Escuché eso sólo un minuto y me dieron ganas de ver animes...



Te llego el mensaje subliminal y esa es la idea

和楽器バンド / 千本桜






http://gyao.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 5, 2015)

Bueno, ya que estamos:






Un par de tema de películas











Lo que si, hablando de temas musicales, es que hasta la fecha no me tope con nadie que le guste el tema torres gemelas de delfín, en mi caso nunca lo pude pasar


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 6, 2015)

A mi me gusta de toda la musica, un tema que me pareció un buen ritmo.

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 9, 2015)

Yetrox dijo:


> El Kawaii Metal es la nueva Moda Japanese con mensajes subliminales イジメ、ダメ、ゼッタイ
> 
> http://youtu.be/nDqaTXqCN-Q



Ver este video me hizo acordar de una serie que vi hace mucho tiempo!!!














hellfire4 dijo:


> Lo que si, hablando de temas musicales, es que hasta la fecha no me tope con nadie que le guste el tema torres gemelas de delfín, en mi caso nunca lo pude pasar



Y eso que no has visto el del aceite sabrosón que la revienta!!! :










Yetrox dijo:


> El Kawaii Metal es la nueva Moda Japanese con mensajes subliminales イジメ、ダメ、ゼッタイ
> 
> http://youtu.be/nDqaTXqCN-Q



Este es similar al genero de nightwish!!!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 9, 2015)

Este es un buen cover hecho por la reina del pop!! Disco Inferno


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 9, 2015)

Puff, el de Delfin y el aceite ese:

NO PUEDE SER, NOOOOOO

Aunque no es de extrañar mucho, ya que con esa carrera musical suya tampoco extraña que no se le vea promocionando marcas más conocidas
La gracia es que su video musical es justamente conocido porque muchos lo ven a ver que tan resulta malo resulta ser, y para reírse un poco de como canta, ya que no pega ni una rima.

En fin, un par de temas de presentaciones de anime:

1º, una serie que nunca me entusiasmo mucho, ya que me parece una típica serie de acción muy repetitiva y con una trama no muy profunda que digamos, y más o menos lo mismo con los personajes, como que ni el fanservice la salva de la quema para mi gusto, pero este tema me gusto bastante





2º Esta otra me pareció bastante mejor, aunque la altura que se les da a los personajes (bastante exagerada), la encontré ciertamente graciosa. Con una extremidades también muy largas. Su tema de presentación también me gusto





El tema elevation de Tomb Raider, una de las pocas cosas que rescato de la película


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 14, 2015)

El original.....








Y..
 Un *digno* cover


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 17, 2015)




----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2015)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 17, 2015)

Los mismos atorrantes de siempre jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2015)

El Escocés  está jubilado 





 




 

Sultans of Swing con su Fender Stratocaster 61'


----------



## sergiot (May 12, 2015)

La versión en DTS 5.1 es un viaje!!! excelente aporte.


----------



## danny90 (May 12, 2015)

Un genero que descubri a mis veinti y tantos años
el power metal


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2015)

*ACA* tenés una muy buena banda de power metal. Y *ESTA* es otra más de nuestro vecino país...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Fogonazo (May 23, 2015)

Wynton Marsalis & Arturo Sandoval *! ! Que paquetería ¡ ¡* 






​


----------



## hellfire4 (May 28, 2015)

Bueno, yo un tema de una película que en su momento resulto un fracaso comercial, pero muy tenida en cuenta hoy en día, justamente de vangelis es el tema, de los creditos finales de la misma


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Jun 2, 2015)

a qui dejo lo mio espero que te guste próximamente mas

http://www.mediafire.com/download/3mc7l32gbnyf6lq/jose+ruiz+y+su+nuevo+grupo+-+MI+MADRE+MURIO.mp3


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 9, 2015)

Bueno, tras que no soy tan oyente, la música electrónica en general no me va, aunque llegaron a gustarme algunos temas, uno de los 70

Pop corn de 1972







Act on Instinct" - Command & Conquer: Tiberian Dawn





Dune 2000 music (Rise of Harkonnen)





Aunque a menudo sobre el genero, si me permiten un offtopic:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2015)

nuevo(viejo ) grupo que descubrí recientemente son sudafricanos zef .
la traducción no es 100% fiel,pero se acerca bastante ,,,,,
se hacen llamar *Die Antwoord* .unos antisistemas medio delirados ,que en realidad forman parte del sistema,pero aparentan estar encontrá ,en fin la misma historia de siempre
renegados ,a medias digamos




zef = clase media sudafricana
según yo .ellos reniegan de su clase,pero hacen de todo para seguir siendo zef
aun asi yo creo que son muy racistas y elitistas ,
digamos esto, no son aceptados por la clase elitista sudafricana ni tampoco los aceptan los sudafricanos negros,no los quieren muchos y se ''engranan'' por encajar ,
son perdedores viejos que se dan aires de adolescentes rebeldes (blancos)
cosa que no me gusta...
¿si contradictorio no?
es un si , pero no ,,
,muy propio de su majestad e l rey julien¡¡¡¡
igual me gusta sus letras ,yo los entiendo 
si así de contradictorio
PD
(su nombre es dj tek  ,cuando le llama ninja y es esposo de yo-landi )
busco y busco su lugar y no lo encontró ,igual reniega de todos jajaja

















este esta bueno,en vivo yo-landi y ninja





note-ce que al negro siempre lo esconden (el del tambor) cuando yo-landi se pinta de negra


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 27, 2015)

Bueno, yo de vuelta con un tema ochentero






Una de las gracias, es justamente el doble sentido de la expresión monkey business (en sentido figurado, hacer tranfugueadas, en sentido literal, negocio de monos) del tema.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## yosimiro (Jul 4, 2015)

Pongo esto, por que me gusta(pese a ser músico académico).
Y para equilibrar un poco algunos ruidos que se oyen.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2015)

*! Tremendo y Bizarro guitarrista ¡*
​


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 5, 2015)

*It is a monster*


----------



## mx_kw7 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hola a todos,

 Aqui dejo algunos estilos de los que suelo escuchar, un saludo!


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 10, 2015)

Lo popular con lo histórico.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=55jnH3rqcoU


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 12, 2015)

Bueno, este seria un antiguo tema, que lo reciclaron a modo de video oficial, o sea, no se trata de un video realizado por un fan.


----------



## tiago (Ago 13, 2015)

A mí me gustan muchos estilos musicales diferentes, desde lo mas relajado hasta lo mas agresivo.
Desde los 90 hasta hace poco, tenía instalados en el salón unos bafles como los que se emplean en las ferias, en las atracciones de autos de choque, espectacularmente agresivos en el sonido. De la marca Music-Son. dos woofer Beyma de 12" y dos tweeter Beyma CP-12 en cada caja, con laberinto acústico de salida lateral.
Me los hicieron quitar y vender hace apenas medio año.

Que bien sonaban en el salón de casa, creo que llegaba a meterles 40-50W por canal.  ...Mas potencia y se caían algunas cosas de las estanterías. Que palabras mas feas me dedicaban algunos vecinos  

Éstos dos temas tenían un sonido salvaje con ese par de monstruos y aquellos vinilos de 12" a 45 RPM.






Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2015)

Un poco de música setentosa, tranquila y que propicia la meditación 






​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 6, 2015)

sigamos con la colección y no podía faltar BOSTON






Aerosmith con Dream On


----------



## polilapo (Sep 6, 2015)

Escuchando otras cosas . . . . . . . NO HAY COMO EL SONIDO DE VANGELIS (a mi parecer)



pero tambien escucho esto . . . .



 ESTO ERA JA


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 8, 2015)

Noche del recuerdo y vuelven los lentos, el reconocido *Bryan Adams* _1983_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2015)

*Solo cómo referencia . . .*

*De* 





 
[/COLOR]
*a :*


----------



## elgriego (Sep 12, 2015)

*Los Comienzos de Vangelis Y de otros paisanos,en su etapa de rock progresivo.*








Los Comienzos no son faciles,aqui tocando teclados onda beatnik,Lo que nos lleva a pensar, nunca subestimes a alguien,porque te parece que hace musica pedorra 








*Si señores y señoras en Grecia tambien tuvimos pop y 

rock*









Y ahora algo mas tradicional,ΕΓΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΠΩ Ego pote den agapo,Yo nunca me enamoro¨*La letra hace referencia a un joven al que ninguna mujer podra engatusar ,ni atrapar,para este varon, el amor no es su camino,el quiere andar por la vida,sin dar explicaciones,y disfrutar de los placeres de la vida ,sin que nada lo ate.

Letra de, Apostolos kaldaras.

Canta,Stelios Kazantzidis





*

*Y para concluir.*

Siempre hemos escuchado ,de la relacion de las drogas y el rock,y de este como causante de todos los males de la juventud actual,es decir la nuestra.


*En esta Bonita cancion ,con tan dulce melodia,Anestis Delias,Interpreta en este ritmo denominado jasapiko,Esta cancion Aleccionadora acerca de las drogas. La letra habla de un adicto al hachis,y otras drogas duras,que se inyectan o inhalan,y como estas lo convierten poco a poco en un ser despreciado por todos los demas,culminando con la muerte del adicto en la soledad mas absoluta.*

O ponos Tou Prezakia : El Dolor del Adicto.






*Saludos es todo por hoy.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2015)

*El autentico "Encías sangrantes Murphy" (Clarence Clemons)*


----------



## vvnaon (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## vvnaon (Sep 14, 2015)

Este prodigioso artista, creo que está creando una nueva manera de electrónico, poco cadenciosos como el punchis punchis, siento que electrónico apunta a este tipo de creaciones.






Y un cambio drástico hago con Devotchka tan nostálgico musicalmente hablando, muy bueno!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2015)

Estaba escuchando esta obra maestra de Queen...


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 15, 2015)

uhhhh !!!!!!! y este ?


----------



## tiago (Sep 15, 2015)

Si lo canta Mercury es bueno seguro 

Salút.


----------



## polilapo (Sep 15, 2015)

Y una clase de percucion de todos los tiempos . . . .











lo mejor para mi.


----------



## tiago (Sep 19, 2015)

Aquellas sesiones de los 80's tan añoradas y tan lejanas ...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 20, 2015)

Dejo dos canciones del  último disco de David Gilmour, no pude encontrar el tema completo de "5 A.M." :


----------



## polilapo (Sep 20, 2015)

un poco y un poco


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 22, 2015)

Hola amigos, acá comparto un pequeño fragmento de un ensayo que hicimos con mis compañeros de banda para un show en mi ciudad. Espero que les guste; tocar la batería es otra de mis pasiones, aparte de la electrónica. Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Sep 22, 2015)

Fenomenal Lucho, me ha gustado muchísimo.
espero que sigas con esos ensayos y esos compañeros que prometen tan buen aporte a la música.

Saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 22, 2015)

musica medio metal pero me gusta...


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 22, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> Fenomenal Lucho, me ha gustado muchísimo.
> espero que sigas con esos ensayos y esos compañeros que prometen tan buen aporte a la música.
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias Tiago, me alegra mucho que te guste, vamos a grabar un disco en Diciembre y estamos tocando los temas todo el tiempo porque son complicados, es un proyecto del bajista que se toca todo y seguirlo es todo un desafío.
En cuanto tenga algo más lo comparto.
Saludos y gracias por tus palabras!


----------



## dearlana (Sep 22, 2015)

Preciosa canción esta. 

Enfocada a ayudar a las mujeres que no soportan que su hombre ideal las deje.

Preciosa la música y muy animadora la letra:

Café Quijano-La Magdalena HD.


----------



## Alexis0159 (Sep 22, 2015)

Electrónica, reggaetón, hip hop -rap, cuarteto  bueno depende  no escucho mucho hip hop o rap. De la electrónica lo que menos me gusta es el Deep House jjj.

Salu2


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 23, 2015)

Musica de los 80 para mitad de la semana 

*Quiet Riot - Come on feet the noise*






*Poison*






*Ratt - Infestation*


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 23, 2015)

Les dejo un mix de la música que me gusta escuchar por las tarde


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 23, 2015)

Excelente Mix SSTC y muy buen gusto musical...


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 24, 2015)

Buenas amigos! Acá comparto un clip de la grabación de un disco que estamos haciendo con mis amigos del alma Marothes, espero que les guste. La batería es otra de mis pasiones además de la electrónica, saludos!


----------



## tiago (Sep 24, 2015)

La forma de cantar me recuerda mucho a Bunbury, de Heroes del Silencio.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2015)

Tema con un profundo contenido socio-político


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2015)

Fogo: estas fumando algo raro???


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 24, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> La forma de cantar me recuerda mucho a Bunbury, de Heroes del Silencio.
> Saludos.



Ah! Mirá esa comparación no la había escuchado, ahora que lo mencionas coincido, algo de eso hay.
Gracias por tomarte un tiempo para escuchar!
Saludos.-


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 24, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fogo: estas fumando algo raro???


Probablemente sea el humo extraño humo que sale de la casa del lemur...


----------



## polilapo (Sep 24, 2015)

Me hicieron escuchar esto que no conocia y resulto muuuuuuuy bueno.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 24, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fogo: estas fumando algo raro???



creo que *Sonic Youth* y *White Zombie* saben


----------



## tiago (Sep 25, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tema con un profundo contenido socio-político
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/S0qt3w1Qo0g



Éste tema es de los 80's también.
Pablo carbonell que es el que canta, siempre ha sido una de esas personas avanzadas a la manera de pensar de su tiempo, con pensamientos totalmente independientes y muy directo. Trabajó con el Gran Wyoming en el programa "Caiga quien caiga".

Mi aguita amarilla, llegó a despertar a la vieja censura que aún latía en nuestro país para de vez en cuando, salir a la luz a meter la tijera o insertar un corta y pega absurdo.
Éste tema en su versión radiofonica decía "Tu madre lava y lava que alegría con mi aguita amarilla ..."
La versión original "Tu madre lava y lava la vajilla con mi aguita amarilla ..."
Por lo visto consideraron ese pasaje demasiado repugnante.

Los Toreros Muertos, uno de los muchos y grandes grupos del pop Español de los 80's.

Salút.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Rorschach (Oct 7, 2015)

Les gusta el trío de rock ZZ TOP, aquí va un tema : LEGS
 Espero sea de vuestro agrado.-






Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 26, 2015)

*Hoy me puse a buscar entre mis cosas los viejos cassette buescando este.*






*y por esas cosas de la vida termine escuchando el que todo teníamos como el favorito que siempre tenia una calcomania de la radio que escuchábamos. En orden como estaban en mi cassette grabado de la radio*


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 27, 2015)

Excelente seleccion la de Don Gato, la podemos complementar con la cancion Insomnia de Faithless.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 28, 2015)

Ferchito dijo:


> Excelente seleccion la de Don Gato, la podemos complementar con la cancion Insomnia de Faithless.



Siii de una, muy de boliche  igual ya estaba muy grande para el 2007






pero si escuchamos Insomnia debemos agregar God is a Dj


----------



## tiago (Oct 28, 2015)

En su mayoría (No todos los temas)  parecen acordes evolucionados o muy evolucionados de la musica "House", con mas aporte instrumental y con un ritmo algo acelerado. Los interpretes son buenos. Ésta música se asentó hace ya tiempo en las discotecas de todo el mundo sentando unas bases que han triunfado desde el principio.

Uno de los temas que comenzaron a sembrar éste nuevo ritmo allá por el año 87 fué éste.






Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 28, 2015)

Bueno, este tema lo conocí por un capítulo de Daria, y realmente me gusto, espero que sea de su agrado


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## tiago (Nov 14, 2015)

No olvidemos los enormes interpretes que cantan en Español.
Vamos a ver a unos cuantos:
El Maestro Sabina, con su voz raspada mas que probablemente por el consumo de tabaco, hace que la canción, la música, la poesía y su voz se citen de vez en cuando para disfrutar de una orgía que nosotros podemos ver y escuchar a través de un agujerito en la pared.






Salút.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 7, 2015)

Si no lo los conoces de seguro o eres muy joven o muy viejo o de seguro no eres de los 90
















Que lo disfruten como yo en mi adolescencia

bonus track:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2015)

muy bueno,no sabia el nombre pero la tenia a la musica
gracias don gato


----------



## polilapo (Dic 7, 2015)

Buenas noches. Excelente SSCT lo de yaki-da . . . .version de estudio que no conicia,yo ponia la version de boliche (de aquellos años) mas tecno con menos cuerdas js



Y lo de ACE OF BASE . . . .inigualable si los habre puesto y bailado a los ace . . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2015)

*¡ Hagan silencio y escuchen !*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 23, 2015)

Estaba escuchando esto que encontré de allá lejos y hace tiempo...


----------



## tiago (Dic 24, 2015)

Bueno, felices fiestas a todos los niños buenos, y no tan buenos ...  






No se lo que dicen, pero éstos no han dicho nada bueno en la vida.  

Salút.


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 24, 2015)

Como suele ser típico de mi, algún que otro tema suelto










tiago dijo:


> Bueno, felices fiestas a todos los niños buenos, y no tan buenos ...
> 
> https://youtu.be/NDU4Z_BBkTA
> 
> ...



Ya lo creo, sobretodo Sid, con una vida llena de vicios y desenfreno, supuestamente a su creencia vive rapido y muere joven (aunque no se si eso último fue un bulo de los medios). De todas maneras cumplió, palmo con apenas 21 años de sobredosis


----------



## tiago (Dic 24, 2015)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Ya lo creo, sobretodo Sid, con una vida llena de vicios y desenfreno, supuestamente a su creencia vive rapido y muere joven (aunque no se si eso último fue un bulo de los medios). De todas maneras cumplió, palmo con apenas 21 años de sobredosis



Si, he visto varios documentales sobre el tema.
Está la película "Sid y Nancy" que dá un panorama de su vida algo superficial y destinado mas que nada a su venta, pero no deja de ofrecer detalles carácteristicos de éste personaje y la banda que entre él y Malcom Mc Laren lideraban.
Os recomiendo su visionado.

Por cierto, fantásticos los Cranberries.

Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 4, 2016)

Bueno, al igual que a Mafalda, a James Bond no lo paso, aunque no por cuestiones ideologicas en realidad, dado que no logro llevar a cabo una suspensión de la incredulidad con él (para no extenderme), pero si me gusta este tema:






Ahh, quien sabe si alguna vez alguien subiría alguna de Pablo Ruiz, aunque en la letra de esa de "ella me ha besado", me parece que si cambiamos el pronombre por él, quedaría mas acertado


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 6, 2016)

Liquid Tension!!! A full!!! 

(perdón Fogo por las mayúsculas, me emocioné  )

Otras adicciones sonoras:
-Mr. Bungle
-Liquid Trio
-Black Light Syndrome
-King Crimson!!!!!!!
-Satriani
-Vai
-Wes Montgomery (muy recomendado)
-Resistencia Suburbana
-Calle 13
-Bosé
-David Gilmour (más que Pink Floyd, aunque también me copa  )
-The Doors
-Dream Theater
-Zorra Estéreo (perdón, digo Soda  )
-Zappa
-Queen
-Hendrix
-Sabina
-Petrucci
-Tango en general (Julio Sosa en particular)
-Miles Davis
-Mike Oldfield (alucinante!)
-Mozart y Beethoven
-Nirvana
-Los Redondos
-Los Prisioneros
-Shankar
-Serú Girán
-Bandas sonoras de películas en general
-y por supuesto la música que yo compongo


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 7, 2016)

Bueno, voy a colgar justamente un temita que había puesto antes en el arenero dadas las circunstancias, pero dado que me gusta, este lugar es más indicado. Los cantos rodados nomás


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 7, 2016)

Piedra que no rueda se llena de musgo


----------



## frisil (Ene 8, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> *Atención
> Se ha comprobado que a los que adoran al Reggaeton se les puede salir la mononeurona por la oreja izquierda y ocacionar sangrado nasal si escuchan este tipo de canciones tan profundas, FDE no se hace responsable por daños ocasionados*​
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhBIeWTr8Cg
> ...



Sin duda esta es la mejor música en su género,  en realidad pienso que esta época fue de muy buen gusto.
También soy  muy oyente de la música latina como por ejemplo 
La salsa: debe ser por mis raíces y porque me gusta echar un pies.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 9, 2016)

Si bien es una canción de a finales de los 80 yo a la banda Def Leppard la conocí caminando por el centro de mi pueblo y cuando vi esta placa retro active de 1993







me quede impresionado si bien no es una de mi bandas favorita el tema quedo marcada en la historia de la buena música.


----------



## John Miller (Feb 17, 2016)

Hola buen día que buena música han subido, un buen tema para recordar.






MK.


----------



## vvnaon (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## vvnaon (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 13, 2016)

Hay una cancion muy buena de REM se se llama sometimes, otra tambien muy buena es Paradise, de Phill Collins


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2016)




----------



## vvnaon (Abr 13, 2016)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2016)




----------



## tiago (Abr 20, 2016)

"Route 66" Es un tema versionado por muchos músicos.
*Depeche Mode* también realizó una versión de éste tema. El trabajo de los Depeche Mode sobre éste tema se ha versionado en formato "Remix" tantísimas veces que es dificil encontrar el original de los Británicos.

*Depeche Mode.   Route 66
*


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 21, 2016)

Este es un ensamble llamado "Trabuco" y lo que lo hace cool es que mi hermano fue el ingeniero de sonido de esta grabación


----------



## vvnaon (Abr 24, 2016)

Este, es un buen space rock con rock progresivo.


----------



## tiago (Abr 24, 2016)

Cosas que uno... ¿Nunca debería haber hecho?

Raphael: Aquarius






Salút.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2016)

Encontré esta obra maestra de Bryan Adams y Paco de Lucía (que en paz descanses, maestro!!)





Y ni hablar de esta de Steve Vai...


----------



## dearlana (May 6, 2016)

Considero que poder oír música es una de las mejores suertes que tenemos. Aunque en mi caso los acúfenos me tienen muy limitado eso.

Cuando oímos música, las RMNs delatan que usamos todas las áreas cerebrales. Amén de encima bailar o movernos al compás de la misma.

Ahora mismo estaba viendo a este niño tocando el órgano y estaba extasiado:





 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

De este ni hablemos:


----------



## tiago (May 6, 2016)

En los 80's "The Bolshoi" fué una banda de excelentes músicos que editaron muchos temas que han quedado como clásicos y referentes de la música de ésta época.

_West of London Town_ es uno de éstos temas. Talento que quedó en el baúl, para de vez en cuando desempolvar y volver a degustar.






Salút.


----------



## foso (May 10, 2016)

Esto suena lindo para manijearse un rato


----------



## Xabdeth (May 15, 2016)

Impresionante album de Asia con John Payne a las voces y el excelente Al Pitrelli a la guitarra.


----------



## eleccortez (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 25, 2016)

Hola a todos , me encanta musica de los años 70 (dance music) , años 80 y año 90 (Flash Back) , en muy especial la banda "Daryl Hall & John Oates"    
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 23, 2016)

Pet shop boys, domino dancing


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 23, 2016)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Pet shop boys, domino dancing
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik2YF05iX2w


No solamente "domino dancing " como todas musicas ezecutadas por ese ejelente grupo       
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Jun 24, 2016)

Espectaculares Pet shop boys.

A mí me gusta el mix que montaron con el tema de U2 "Where the streets have no name" y "Can't take my eyes off off you", que popularizó Gloria Gaynor.


----------



## polilapo (Jun 30, 2016)

Estos concursos no son de mi agrado peroooo . . . .


----------



## tiago (Jul 1, 2016)

polilapo dijo:


> Estos concursos no son de mi agrado peroooo . . . . https://youtu.be/yv6jiqVmmSI



En españa está bloqueado el video por motivos de derechos de autor. 

Salút.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2016)

Hace un rato activé el modo <Eclectic On> y los amigos rusos me prestaron "Suck It and See" de Arctic Monkeys... bastante interesante... una mezcla de indie y punk


----------



## Kebra (Jul 15, 2016)

Magia


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 18, 2016)

Justo antes, al nombrarlo y recordarlo por la película Metropolis de Fritz Lang (película pionera, padre del Cyberpunk y hasta de las distopías en el cine, como dato curioso, la versión integra se perdió durante la 2GM, sumado a los tijeretazos de otras copias rondantes, y en la Argentina se encontro la versión más integra hasta la fecha, donde Martín Peña participo en la busqueda)

Pero bueno, yendo al tema del hilo, el tema de Queen, que se basa en esa película, Radio Gaga


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 19, 2016)

Vamos a cortar un poco ese buen Punk con 

*Smashing Pumpkins*

y la hermosa *D'arcy Wretzky* (en su principios claro esta  )


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 20, 2016)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 22, 2016)




----------



## svartahrid (Sep 28, 2016)

Me gusta la musica neoclasica, como este estilo, bien power y clasico a la vez.


----------



## tiago (Sep 28, 2016)

Yo la primera que escuché de los clásicos pasados a modernos fué la de Walter Murphy 






Saludos.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 28, 2016)

Por aquí algo de Carla Bruni. 





Y por aquí a Natasha Marsh






Saludos!


----------



## luismc (Sep 29, 2016)

Una mezcla de pop y rock sinfónico.
Un compositor muy interesante, fundador de la banda Porcupine Tree.







Buen representante del barroco francés, con reminiscencias renacentistas.


----------



## polilapo (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2016)

polilapo dijo:


> http://youtu.be/zCxQ7W1lZMA


Es "parecida" (o la misma) a la melodía de la ópera en la película el Quinto Elemento, con el bicho azul ese que tenía las piedras mágicas guardadas en la panza???


----------



## elgriego (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es "parecida" (o la misma) a la melodía de la ópera en la película el Quinto Elemento, con el bicho azul ese que tenía las piedras mágicas guardadas en la panza???



Es la misma obra,bueno aria Il Dolce Suono,pero con diferente interprete estimado Doc.

La soprano que la interpreta en el quinto elemento, se llama: Inva Mula (Inva Mula-Tchako) nació en 1963 en Tirana, Albania.








Bueno Yo escucho de todo,,desde Genesis ,hasta Larralde,y cuando estoy medio bajon ecucho esta cancion.   El pueblo unido jamás será vencido,especialmente esta version de theodorakis y quilapayun.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2016)




----------



## Kebra (Dic 11, 2016)

Para probar un KRELL clase A pura:


----------



## Kebra (Dic 12, 2016)

Hallazgo reciente. La descubrí viendo reviews de bandejas VPI. Ya "compré" el disco.

Suban el volumen..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2016)

Una blanca vale dos negras   . . .






 





 





 
.


----------



## tiago (Dic 21, 2016)

En1990 Roger Waters, miembro de los Pink Floyd, y otros fantásticos artístas representaron un concierto histórico de la obra de los Pink Floyd en la Postdamer Platz de Berlín, para conmemorar la caída del muro.
Las interpretaciones y la escenografía fueron espectaculares, Afortunadamente, éste, uno de los mejores conciertos de la historia, no se me escapó.

Aquí os dejo alguna de la interpretaciones, pero recomiendo el visionado completo del concierto. así como la película, que también existe.






Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Dic 25, 2016)

Aquí os dejo mi postal musical de éste año.






Saludos.


----------



## Kebra (Ene 2, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> En1990 Roger Waters, miembro de los Pink Floyd, y otros fantásticos artístas representaron un concierto histórico de la obra de los Pink Floyd en la Postdamer Platz de Berlín, para conmemorar la caída del muro.
> Las interpretaciones y la escenografía fueron espectaculares, Afortunadamente, éste, uno de los mejores conciertos de la historia, no se me escapó.
> 
> Aquí os dejo alguna de la interpretaciones, pero recomiendo el visionado completo del concierto. así como la película, que también existe.
> ...



Recuerdo haberlo visto por TV el mismo día que sucedió, lo transmitieron a todo el mundo...

Otra obra maestra de Pink Floyd, de sus primeros años, que me gustan mas:


----------



## tiago (Ene 2, 2017)

Rebosando psicodelia.

Saludos.


----------



## Kebra (Ene 2, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Rebosando psicodelia.
> 
> Saludos.



Si. Es increíble como al escuchar esta música la mente comienza a dibujar espacios. Cuando lo llamaron rock espacial, acertaron. Ellos son, o fueron, especialistas en eso. 

Otra obra que me vuela el cerebro es Animals.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 3, 2017)

Dogs también es un excelente tema.

Otro disco que no tuvo tanto éxito, pero está bueno es "The Final Cut".

El problema con ese disco, que si bien es bueno, no está tal vez a la altura de otros que son demasiado buenos.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 8, 2017)

Desde Colombia para el mundo: Monsieur Periné






Hermosas canciones, hermosa mujer!
Saludos!


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 9, 2017)

Bueno, calculo que sera dificil lo de ver uno de Pablo Ruiz por estos lados 

En fin, como de costumbre, dado que no soy aficionado grupo o cantante alguno, sino a temas en particular


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 9, 2017)

Muy bueno!!! The Cranberries es una banda a la que siempre tuve pendiente dedicarle una escucha. Mis amigos rusos me prestaron el album "The Platinum Collection", así que le vamos a poner un rato...


----------



## Kebra (Ene 9, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Muy bueno!!! The Cranberries es una banda a la que siempre tuve pendiente dedicarle una escucha. Mis amigos rusos me prestaron el album "The Platinum Collection", así que le vamos a poner un rato...



Muy buena banda y la voz de la mina...  

Mi preferido:


----------



## dcastibl1 (Ene 9, 2017)




----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 10, 2017)

Kebra dijo:


> Muy buena banda y la voz de la mina...
> 
> Mi preferido:
> 
> https://youtu.be/6Ejga4kJUts



Tiene temas buenos, en mi caso, este es uno de los que más me gusta


----------



## Kebra (Ene 10, 2017)

Mi novia:


----------



## Kebra (Ene 11, 2017)

Temazo. Suban el volumen.


----------



## sergio rossi (Ene 12, 2017)

Uno de los mejores discos de knopfler a mi gusto. para deleitarse bien entrada la noche y sin mas que te pidan que bajes el volumen.


----------



## tiago (Ene 15, 2017)

Cranberries en invertir tu tiempo de ocio en un valor seguro 

Salút.


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Ene 23, 2017)

Quetal amigos tanto tiempo.. Comparto este adelanto de un gran conjunto de chamame pero con una meacla de bachata y romantico.. Espetacular fucion.... Saludos colegas del foro...


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 24, 2017)

Bueno, otro tema suelto y conocido, Martika, toy soldiers.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 3, 2017)

Como de costumbre, un tema suelto, al menos no le conozco otro que me guste de esa


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 4, 2017)

Algo de Enya, Orinoco Flow.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2017)

Neil *Old* & Crazy Horse I Saw Her Standing There HD


----------



## tiago (May 10, 2017)

Estupendísima versión.
Que diferencia con las que ofrecen las operadoras de telefonía movil en su publicidad.   

Yo, desempolvando discos encontré _Breakfast in América de Supertramp, _un vinilo al que se me rompió un trozo, pero hay cuatro o cinco temas que aún suenan.
Todos los temas que contiene son buenos, por supuesto, pero a mí me gusta especialmente:






Salút.


----------



## guillers (May 21, 2017)

hola metros ja ja 
aqui les dejo una cancion de barry white que ya la escuchaba en el 1976, y me encantaba , hay otras mas tambien je je 
 pero la van a poder escuchar en you tube, para guardarl la van atener que grabar con algun grabador de escritorio
  con ustedes :
*Barry White - Septiembre*






No era esta la cancion que escuchaba en el 1976 , esta es una mas actual , igualmente tiene mas de 20 años. Saludos


----------



## Kebra (May 21, 2017)

Así arranqué esta mañana:


----------



## guillers (May 21, 2017)

gente  : 
Barry White en :Tu Nunca Encontrarás Otro Amor Como El Mío


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2017)




----------



## bacte (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Kebra (May 31, 2017)

Estimados amigos, colegas, compañeros... Les aviso que me caso. Hallé a la mujer de mi vida. Se llama Agnes Obel y aquí pueden conocerla:


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2017)

​








      ​


----------



## tiago (Jun 2, 2017)

*R.E.M.*​


----------



## Kebra (Jun 2, 2017)

Y hablando en serio:


----------



## tiago (Jun 2, 2017)

@Kebra

Hace tiempo se juntaron en un café, Javier Krahe, Joaquín Sabina y Alberto Pérez. se hicieron llamar "La mandrágora".

En youtube están todos los temas que interpretaron. Incluso el concierto al completo. Creo que vale mucho la pena escucharlos.

Yo dejo aquí algunos de esos temas.

La hoguera:





Salút.


----------



## Kebra (Jun 3, 2017)

No es música, pero véanlo. Las danesas son las mujeres mas bellas del mundo. Vean por qué:


----------



## polilapo (Jun 3, 2017)

Solo mujeres arman,en otras empresas tambien. Acá en la Argentina en la fabrica de EMAVE (Rosario) dos señoras adultas los armaban. Muy buenos parlantes de los años 80 (nivel de Leea) hoy la empresa se dedica a la fabricación de sirenas y dicen q son unas de las mejores del mundo


----------



## bacte (Jun 3, 2017)

Hoy le he puesto esto a mi hija de siete años.




Me ha echo volverselo a pponer varias veces mas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2017)

Y yo estaba escuchando esto...


----------



## pppppo (Jun 3, 2017)

Kebra dijo:


> Y hablando en serio:
> 
> https://youtu.be/dXyJXj-SzG0



Con 50 llevo 46 escuchandolo.....Cimbreando de los favoritos.





tiago dijo:


> @Kebra
> 
> Hace tiempo se juntaron en un café, Javier Krahe, Joaquín Sabina y Alberto Pérez. se hicieron llamar "La mandrágora".
> 
> ...



Despues o junto a Jose, pa que poner algo primero o segundo ...seria la cuestion  un tal Sabina.

En ingles un tal Gabriel, amen que hay 1000 cosas fantasticas, Rossini, Wagner, La maquina de hacer pajaros, Seru, Baglieto....me olvido 995 seguro.


----------



## tiago (Jun 4, 2017)

La música es la mejor de las creaciones del hombre.
En realidad, cuando la escuchas, lo que estás haciendo es sentirla. Si es buena da igual de quien y de donde venga.
Yo escucho igual obras clásicas, raperos, rokeros, punkies, poperos, música agresiva, baladas etc ...
Claro está que no te transmiten lo mismo. Pero es que no necesitamos siempre lo mismo.

Si está bien hilada, olvida de donde procede y mira a ver que notas al escucharla.
No es lo mismo escucharla con cascos, en directo, con altavoces, es totalmente diferente. Nada te dárá mas placer que escuchar el tema adecuado en las condiciones que el cuerpo te pida en ese momento.
También hay ritmos y tendencias que no aguanto.
Mi colección de discos es digna de un buen estudio psiquiátrico, y eso me gusta, tengo que confesarlo.

 Eso si, necesito escucharla a cierto volumen para que la magia se produzca.






Salút.


----------



## bacte (Jun 4, 2017)

Opino lo mismo que tu
La musica y las matematicas son los unicos lenguajes univeresales,pero solo la primera es capaz de expresar el como estas en ese momento.
Esto algo de lo que intento enseñarle a mi hija,que un buen disco y un buen libro son una de las mejores compañias que puede llegar a tener.
al igual que tu mi coleccion de discos,y libros ,es de lo mas variopinta y opuesta 
Os dejo una vision diferente de los Zeps y algo un poco mas tradicional


----------



## Kebra (Jun 5, 2017)

1987 y 1989 fueron los dos mejores años de la década en cuanto a creación musical. Y en 1989 Erasure editaba Wild!, cuya copia en Cassette compré cuando era un niño. 
Contrariamente a la onda "dance" o bailable que siempre mostraron estos muchachos, este disco es mas bien oscuro, pesado. 
Y la obra maestra de ese disco es esta canción, la mas oscura del disco, que ha tenido poca difusión y no está en ninguna recopilación, pero es lo mejor que escuché de ellos.

Suban el volumen, cierren los ojos, y escuchen:








Cuando les digo que 1987 fue uno de los dos mejores años, no miento:








Aquí es dejo algunas genialidades de Elvis Costello de su época de oro, antes de que se transforme en la hermana gemela de Celine Dion...


----------



## pppppo (Jun 5, 2017)

Sumando un clasico....




Le pongo 2  seguidos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## krlosss (Ago 15, 2017)

Música para inspirarse en el taller, laboratorio, chiringuito, cuchitril, Hi Tech Center, o como le llamemos al sitio donde derretimos estaño.
No es nada nuevo y seguramente ya los han visto. Aún así, creo que son interesantes. 

Vídeo HD, balance de luma y croma. Dead can dance: “Kiko”
youtu.be/wWGKwNt9NY8

Control de temperatura: 
Beth Hart “Immortal” (cuidado! partir de 2:12 se sobreexcita el driver y escapa del S.O.AR.)
youtu.be/EbwggC8tdhU

Solenoides, actuadores : Músorgski – AniMusic “Cuadros de una exposición”.
virtual digital- youtu.be/spZga2JLi8o
analógico real- youtu.be/8Z5Z5zo1Rc4

Escáner, motores paso a paso: Beethoven “Oda a la alegría”
youtu.be/8JwU5mcIwDw

Jaula Faraday, bobinados MAT, : Benny Bennasy-Tesla coil “Satisfaction” 
youtu.be/5EQ2bJ9xO3A

Reciclar disqueteras para retrasar la rebelión de Skynet: Darude “Sandstorm”
youtu.be/ZFmC7hd1hno

Sampling valvular,  VCO y VCF mecánicos: Kid Baltan & Tom Dissevelt.
PRG y sampleo-  youtu.be/1RjMuB8Qkd8
Resultado- youtu.be/xEDK7Lz9B_k

Prácticas con el osciloscopio. Lissajous musical: Jerobeam Fenderson 
youtu.be/0KDekS4YUy4?list=PLFgoUhNvMLrr8izq38HX6rjFR-nkfklxw

Saludos.


----------



## error (Ago 16, 2017)

Mi música cuando estoy combatiendo con algún equipo es 



 y de hecho la adoro.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 18, 2017)

Pionera en la historia de los nuevos estilos tanto como es sonido *Deep Purple* fue creadora del estilo *Hard Rock*, si bien es una de mis bandas preferidas no me agrada su tendencia a quemar amplificadores  sin duda la banda mas grande y ruidosa de todos los tiempos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2017)

Livianito cómo para animarse a hacer tareas domésticas . . .  barrer , hacer la cama , hacer la comida , planchar , plumerear


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2017)

*Un par de caciques se estarán revolviendo en sus tumbas *


----------



## elgriego (Oct 2, 2017)

bacte dijo:


> Opino lo mismo que tu
> La musica y las matematicas son los unicos lenguajes univeresales,pero solo la primera es capaz de expresar el como estas en ese momento.
> Esto algo de lo que intento enseñarle a mi hija,que un buen disco y un buen libro son una de las mejores compañias que puede llegar a tener.
> al igual que tu mi coleccion de discos,y libros ,es de lo mas variopinta y opuesta
> ...



 Encima esos dos viejitos Kostas Papadopoulos Y Lakis Karneziz ,que estan tocando, sendos bouzoukis, son los que hicieron la grabacion original , para la banda de sonido compuesta por Mikis Theodorakis de la pelicula Zorba el Griego ,alla por 1962.


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2017)

No conocía ésta versión :


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 3, 2017)

Estaba en secundaria(la terminé en el 79) cuando se "popularizó" este tema.






Cuando recibí mi primer título como músico(año 87), y luego de la ceremonia, un alumno de otro año, se la hacía escuchar a un compañero, como un grán descubrimiento.

No pude más que sonreirme.

Y como se está por estrenar una secuela de Blade Runner...


----------



## Vick (Oct 3, 2017)

Hablando de los beatles, en realidad nunca he sido fan, ni lo seré.

Precisamente ayer leía algo de un álbum de los beatles que nunca se conoció, y que supuestamente un tipo que viajó a una dimensión alterna lo trajo de allá, en donde los beatles no se separaron y siguieron haciendo música juntos:






La historia en si suena bastante falsa, por los detalles. Como no soy fan de los beatles no tengo idea si este álbum pudiera ser real o algo que ya existía (en esta dimensión), ya que desconozco todo acerca de este grupo.

Les dejo el supuesto álbum que vino de otra dimensión solo como una curiosidad.


----------



## tiago (Oct 3, 2017)

A mi me gustan bastante, aunque no me considero un "fan", los he tenido presentes, al igual que a otras bandas, en ciertos momentos y en ciertas circunstancias. Por ejemplo, la música que sonó en mi  ceremonia nupcial no fué la conocida marcha nupcial de Mendelssohn, si no Pepperland
de los Beatles. (Yellow submarine)
Un amigo mio hizo lo propio con la Marcha Imperial
Yo manufacturaba carteles de diversos grupos, cada uno en el momento que su música me transmitía algún mensaje, según la etapa por la que estaba pasando, los pegaba sobre cartón-pluma y los colgaba en la pared o los colocaba por los muebles. Los hacía desde tamaño tarjeta postal hasta formato A2, creo que solamente sobrevive un par que no se ni donde están.
Por eso nunca he podido ser "fan" de nadie, debería serlo de miles de interpretes.

Los veo mas como símbolos que representan diversas etapas de mi vida, o también, de ciertos estados emocionales. En ese sentido si que tengo claro de que interprete soy fan por un tiempo.

Tampoco creo que el album ese de otra dimensión sea auténtico, necesito que me traiga alguna prueba mas, como por ejemplo un capítulo desconocido de Maxwell Smart.

Lo que si he descubierto hace poco es un famosísimo tema de Gilbert O'Sullivan versionado por John Lennon que me ha gustado muchísimo. No conocía esa versión, os la dejo por aquí.





Salút.


----------



## ocarbone (Oct 3, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No conocía ésta versión :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuZii-vk5Xw




http://rocksariodiscografias.blogspot.com.ar/

Gracias por descargar.

Juan Silva


----------



## Atronico (Oct 10, 2017)

Una extraña guitarrista: Ava Mendoza y su banda Unnatural Ways...


----------



## elgriego (Oct 14, 2017)

ocarbone dijo:


> http://rocksariodiscografias.blogspot.com.ar/
> 
> Gracias por descargar.
> 
> Juan Silva




Excelente. Me alegraste el dia.




Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2017)

Somewhere over the rainbow , tema original , famoso hace algunos años  interpretado por Israel Kamakawiwo'ole 





 
Debido a su sobrepeso , llegó a pesar 300 kilos , falleció muy joven , en el siguiente video , al final , 2:40 ,  "el homenaje" de arrojar sus cenizas al mar , no es lúgubre


----------



## DISCOV (Oct 26, 2017)

Just like heaven





> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n3nPiBai66M


----------



## tiago (Oct 27, 2017)

Una de las versiones que mas me gusta ...


----------



## Vick (Oct 27, 2017)

Algo recién salido del horno:


----------



## DISCOV (Oct 27, 2017)

Barrie gledden planeta tierra



> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OK-4CC4SOSE


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 30, 2017)

No sé si esta canción ya ha sido colocada, y si es así, lo siento, pero bien vale volverla a escuchar.
No puedo escuchar esta canción sin derramar una lagrima, y no de tristeza, sino de admiración.
 Al mismo tiempo gritaré, ¡Qué rola tan Maravillosa!
 Y Gracias totales, Gustavo Cerati, por todas tus canciones. E.P.D.
(Genial y maravillosa toda tu trayectoria)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2017)

Sin duda uno de los grandes en la música de las últimas décadas , son esos que dejan marcas y que de alguna manera hicieron camino internacionalmente . . . Y no hablo sólo de México y  demases paises latinos , sino de p.e.  Dinamarca o Rusia dónde los idiomas difieren abismalmente !

Gracias Totales Gustavo q.e.p.d.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2017)




----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 8, 2017)




----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 9, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 9, 2017)

Hace poco encontré a estas señoritas rumanas...











La morocha está que parteeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 10, 2017)

Les dejo algo de Snarky Puppy, toca jazz instrumental pero "raro", creo que le dicen fusion.

Tres temas del disco "Tell Your Friends", lo que se ve en el video es lo que finalmente se grabó.
















El último tema, es medio soso al principio, pero el final la rompe.

Y este es el último disco que es muuuy bueno.











El disco Sylva con la Metropole Orkest:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2017)

El pasito de moda 

Siempre ha existido *el pasito de moda* , no importa si llevaba nombre o no , el tema es que si ibas a bailar y no te sabías *perfectamente* el pasito de moda eras un total idiotón  tamaño mayúsculo .

Viendo éste video  de 1958 queda perfectamente claro *que un idiotazo inventó el pasito* , en éste caso lo llamó Scroll , consiste claramente en casi ir caminando , cruzar el paso y que rebote el empeine de la pierna de atrás contra el gemelo de la de adelante.

Se nota de lejos lo cómodos , relajados y de que manera disfrutam "el pasito de moda" 






 

Enjoy !


----------



## mezafono (Dic 14, 2017)

Esto es lo que escucho, escucho otros mas.
Pero estos son los que mas disfruto cuando ando triste o feliz. 

Ray Charles - Georgia On My Mind 
Otis Redding - These arms of mine
Chet Baker - hat Ole Devil Called Love (Limelight Records 1965)
Elvis Presley - Love Me
Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong-Dream A Little dream of me
The Flamingos - I Only Have Eyes For You
Etta James - At Last 

Por supuesto la musica tradicional de México y porque no.

Pappo, Flaco espineta, Adrian otero, Charly Garcia, Memphis la Blusera, Botafogo.

: P


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 14, 2017)

Mi gustar estos  temas


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 23, 2017)




----------



## tiago (Dic 23, 2017)

Éste genio cumplió hace un par de días 57 tacos.
He tenido el placer de cruzarmelo un par de veces en los 80, en discotecas de Valencia.






Felicidades, loco.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2018)

Que lindo canta esta chica (y que linda es!!!!)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2018)

Back to the past!!!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2018)

Aunque Due no lo entienda, por aquí, el que se dice cuartetero no escucha otra cosa.

En mi caso jamás me gustó como a la mayoría de los que vivimos en la city
Jamás vas a ver un cuartetero escuchando rock nacional y menos internacional
jamás vas a ver un cuartero escuchando música clásica o sinfónica
Que es en general lo que escucho
No vas a ver un cuartetero en un recital de David Gilmour, y mucho menos
disfrutar de esto....





Aquí el 6 de mayo de 2011 en el Orfeo Córdoba, tuvimos la oportunida de volver a verlo





Los cuarteteros de almaa no curten esta música no la entienden y no solo porque esta en inglés a ellos le gusta el dunga dunga a mi me destroza los oídos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2018)

Yo fui a ver a Alan Parsons en el Gran Rex de la CABA en el 2011 y luego salio hacia Cordoba.
Un excelente recital aunque no con los musicos originales...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2018)

Tal cual


----------



## tiago (Mar 11, 2018)

¿Que es cuartetero?

Salut.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> ¿Que es cuartetero?
> 
> Salut.


cuarteto cordobes argentino - YouTube


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 11, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> cuarteto cordobes argentino - YouTube


Cuidado con el desayuno...puede salir despedido del estomago...

And back to the past again!!! (me dio el viejazo)


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuidado con el desayuno...puede salir despedido del estomago. . . . .


La música "Cuartetera" *NO *es de mi agrado, pero existen cosas muchoooo peores  y con alto grado de toxicidad 

Un des-intoxicador de parlantes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 11, 2018)

Ponele...el cuarteto es para bailar y divertirse un rato. Todo bien. Pero cuando vas en el bondi y va un tarado con el celu al mango escuchando cuarteto o reggaeton...bue....ya viste lo que pasa..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ponele...el cuarteto es para bailar y divertirse un rato. Todo bien. Pero cuando vas en el bondi y va un tarado con el celu al mango escuchando cuarteto o reggaeton...bue....ya viste lo que pasa..


Sip, aparecen intensos sentimientos de ira incontrolable.

También cuando se detiene junto al FogoMóvil otro móvil con equipamiento como para sonorizar un estadio, al "Mango" por supuesto y pasando alguna música horrendosa con increíble grado de repetitividad.
Parece un único y largo tema que va cambiando un burdo intento de letra con voces desafinadas/desaliñadas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2018)

Claro, para mi el cuarteto y hasta la cumbia villera sólo serían viables para bailarla un rato en un cumpleaños , no para escuchar sentado en el living revolviendo el hielo del whisky con el dedo.

Amen !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2018)

Hoy estaba escuchando una de los mejores albumes (para mí) de Sui Generis: *Confesiones de Invierno*, y la verdad es que se me caían las lagrimas y la baba. Se los dejo por si tienen un rato... y se consigue prestado en MP3 a 320 kbps en un par de sitios argentinos  y también en FLAC


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 22, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy estaba escuchando una de los mejores albumes (para mí) de Sui Generis: *Confesiones de Invierno*, y la verdad es que se me caían las lagrimas y la baba.


Resulté que le medí el rango dinámico al tema *Cuando ya empiece a quedar solo* (versión en FLAC) y Audacity reporta una diferencia de 38dB entre el mínimo y el máximo sonido 
Se escuchaba mucha diferencia...pero no creí que taaaanto!!


----------



## Kebra (Abr 23, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Resulté que le medí el rango dinámico al tema *Cuando ya empiece a quedar solo* (versión en FLAC) y Audacity reporta una diferencia de 38dB entre el mínimo y el máximo sonido
> Se escuchaba mucha diferencia...pero no creí que taaaanto!!



Del rock nacional la canción que mas dynamics tiene es FANKY de Charly García. Incluso hasta la voz está "baja", todo contrasta con el bajo zarpado. Charly siempre fue muy buen "arreglador". Siempre y cuando tengan la fortuna de no toparse con una versión "remasterizada" que destruya el sonido de Charly en Sterling Sound... Aquí les dejo el video pero me temo que está achatado y "loudnesseado".


----------



## cantoni11 (Abr 24, 2018)

Recuerdos de mi adolescencia, Si habré bailado ese lento en los boliches . No sueñes que se terminó ohhhhh!!







El video es una producción "casera" de un fan del grupo, al parecer  .Se vé una deliciosa chica caminado por las bellas calles de la ciudad de París. El audio está en calidad HD (no sé que es el audio HD ) .

Está en el disco de Horizonte que seguramente todos los mayores de 35 tenemos. Todo negro con las letras plateadas. Lo pasé a un Sony UX TYPE II para escuchar en el auto... 

Saludos.-


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 26, 2018)

Dejo dos temas más de Snarky Puppy.

Minjor (tremenda guitarra 1:45 en adelante):






Young stuff






Y un tema en vivo de un grupo llamado Lettuce:


----------



## cantoni11 (May 26, 2018)

Hola a todos!! Aquí les dejo un temazo para ir calentando de a poco la tarde-noche del sábado. Whsiky mediante obvio






Saludos y abrazos a la comunidad !!! Salud


----------



## Agustinw (May 26, 2018)

Las orquestas sinfónicas épicas estilo soundtracks de películas o series son mi debilidad


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 4, 2018)

De los grandes.


----------



## loudness (Jun 18, 2018)

Algo tarde pero me apunto











Ultimamente les escucho bastante a estos.
Como lo ven?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 18, 2018

Algunos mas 
















Espero les gusten


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 14, 2018)

Aparte de la música, un deleite para la pupila.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2018)

Parece una radio antigua . . .  volumen y sintonía


----------



## dearlana (Jul 25, 2018)

Música del Oeste africano:







	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 25, 2018

The spoon lady...







	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 25, 2018

Ja ja ja. Miren a continuación del minuto 5:09


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2018)

Sigan disfrutando reggaeton , remix , trap 

Hace 21 años nosotros difrutábamos a Michael Hutchence (R.I.P.)


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 10, 2018)

Tributo a Ennio de la orquesta nacional danesa:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2018)

Se me pone la piel de _gashina_


----------



## Maty_ruiz96 (Ago 10, 2018)

Mario Bofill


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2018)

No conocía ésta versión :


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2018)

Eric Clapton de traje rosa , humildemente toca la guitarra de respaldo para Mark Knopfler


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 15, 2018)

Para pintar lágrimas en mi ojos . Otra vez con éste clásico pero con una interpretación sublime de éstas dos jóvenes diosas ,de las cuales sólo conocía sus nombres . Voces increíbles por cierto . Que lo disfruten


----------



## Nanotronik (Sep 16, 2018)

Bueno pues para relajarse o dejarse llevar por las emociones que fluyen al escucharla a mí me gusta mucho ésta :






Luego también me apasiona el violin de Lindsey Stirling, sobre todo temazos como Swag o Heist entre otros, que tiene muchos y fantásticos... 

Aquí el directo de Swag para que admireis su arte y su sensualidad, que hay que reconocer que es sensual bonita y tiene unas piernas muy sensuales tammmiennn... 






Swag con calidad para poder escucharlo bien en HQ:







Y aquí tenéis Heist también en HQ:






Aunque la verdad es que me gusta mucho la música en general pero mi gusto es dispar porque para gustarme una canción ha de transmitir algún tipo de emoción sra alegría tristeza pena duda... 
Para mí una canción no es música si no transmite nada, amen de ser un tipo de música de esas raras claro o de ramas "aparte"....
Aclaro que cuando digo dispat me refiero a que también admiro a Michael Jackson, Mozart, Rocio Jurado, Mónica Naranjo, Nino Bravo, Raphael, Falete, Europe, Scorpions, Righteous Brothers, Frank Diago..... 
Cualquier canción que transmita sensaciones...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2018)

Hay dos Eric Clapton , el de antes y el de después , en mi gusto personal el de antes era mas rockero , el de después fue mas nostálgico y melodioso.

Me estaba refiriendo al antes y al después de la trágica y ridícula muerte de su pequeño Conor Clapton.

Éste es el tema dedicado al niño y es a mi entender la valla que inicia la diferencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2018)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Para pintar lágrimas en mi ojos . Otra vez con éste clásico pero con una interpretación sublime de éstas dos jóvenes diosas ,de las cuales sólo conocía sus nombres . Voces increíbles por cierto . Que lo disfruten


Las dos chicas tienen muy lindas voces, pero prefiero la versión original de Crowded House por que es un tema que siempre me recontra-re-ca@#$% de gusto 
Y ya que estamos, les dejo otro "lento" de la misma banda... la verdad es que los australianos eran muy buenos...


----------



## tiago (Nov 7, 2018)

Particularmente me ha gustado siempre la humilde música de los artistas nacionales que nos hacen recordar dia a dia, y año tras año, la realidad del país en que vivimos. Visto lo visto.
Su aporte intelectual, es un autentico tesoro para el pueblo, y un recordatorio para que no nos durmamos en los laureles.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Nov 8, 2018)

Si estás preguntando que música, partamos primero por géneros:

Para trabajos cotidianos o para levantar el ánimo:
- Rock
- Metal (Entiéndase Metal y Rock que no son lo mismo)
- Folk-Rock (Subgénero)

Para concentración y trabajos de oficina o taller con atención:
Género New Age, a cantantes como
- eRa
- Enigma
- Deep Forest
- Café Del Mar
- Buddattitude

Para recostarme, dormir o relajarme:
Género New Age e instrumental, a cantantes como
- Enya
- Enigma

Nota:
El reggaetón solo denigra a la mujer (y la mujer que lo escucha, le gusta y lo baila lo acepta)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2018)

El instrumento de viento me da un *ECO ECO ECO ECO ECO ECO ECO *


----------



## loudness (Dic 5, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El instrumento de viento me da un *ECO ECO ECO ECO ECO ECO ECO *



Desde luego la portada es "unica" (es el unico adjetivo que se me ocurre)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2018)

Seee , además el ritmo me hizo acordar a un tema muy anterior de una banda de acá : Los Autenticos Decadentes - Los Piratas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 9, 2018)

Hola a todos hablando de "Piratas", hoy por lo dia escuche en una Radio FM local (esa es Pirata en frequenzia 87,9MHZ y fue jo quien construiu lo TX , jajajajajajaja) una musica que me encanto por demasiado y conparto aca con ustedes : 



 .
Vale sin dudas escuchar !.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2019)

Y La Mona le cambió es Con por el Por y le dió palante . . .  toca juicio por plagio


----------



## Xasto (Ene 5, 2019)

La mejor pieza de jazz que se ha escrito en la histoira


----------



## flaco-urbano (Ene 5, 2019)

Hoy a esta hora estoy escuchando este buen tema






En momentos de imaginación extrema, me imagino tocando el piano como Chopin  me encanta.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2019)

Hola a todos , me guta demasiadamente ese aca : 



!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , me guta demasiadamente ese aca :


Sugestivo....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , _*me guta demasiadamente ese aca*_ :


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2019)

Jajajajajaja , creo que me esprese malo , lo que quise decir es que esa canción de los años 80' me guta por demas ( tengo buenos recuerdos de cuando pibe).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Jajajajajaja , creo que me esprese malo , lo que quise decir es que esa canción de los años 80' me guta por demas ( tengo buenos recuerdos de cuando pibe).
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ldf13 (Ene 6, 2019)

Saludos amigos del foro, recuerdos de mi infancia.. y buenas para probar equipos...




















y algo a lo que me aficione mas recientemente..


----------



## ferrari (Ene 8, 2019)

Me gusta....


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 10, 2019)

Otra buena canción de esa época.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2019)

Los autores de la de Flash dance


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2019)

Interesante tema del 84 que describía gentilmente lo que mayormente le ocurre socialmente y siente un muchacho gay.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2019)

A mi me gusta la música que deje una enseñanza, con letras profundas y/o con trasfondo socio-político, algo así:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2019)

Si , profunda 

Chicos, chicos, chicos, chicos.
Chicos, chicos, chicos, chicos, chicos, chicos, chicos, chicos.
Chicos, chicos, chicos, chicos, chicos, chicos, chicos, chicos.
El sol ha caído, así que ven a la ciudad y libera tu cuerpo.
Abrázame fuerte, mi amor esta noche, dime que crees
Todo el mundo, amor de verano, me recordaréis.
Todo el mundo, amor de verano, sé mi amante, sé mi bebé.
Chicos, chicos, chicos, estoy buscando pasar un buen rato.
Chicos, chicos, chicos, prepárense para mi amor.
Chicos, chicos, chicos, estoy buscando los buenos tiempos.
Chicos, chicos, chicos, estoy listo para tu amor.
Quédate, el sol se pone, nena, me siento bien.
Arriésgate con romance de amor, diviértete esta noche.
Todo el mundo, amor de verano, me recordaréis.
Todo el mundo, amor de verano, sé mi amante, sé mi bebé.
Chicos, chicos, chicos, estoy buscando pasar un buen rato.
Chicos, chicos, chicos, prepárense para mi amor.
Chicos, chicos, chicos, estoy buscando los buenos tiempos.
Chicos, chicos, chicos, estoy listo para tu amor.
Chicos y chicas en el amor de verano, amor de verano en la playa esta noche
Di hola, di tú, di yo, di lo que quieras.
Todo el mundo tiene que venir, no pares, no te muevas.
Sólo pon tu cuerpo en la ranura, dije hola, dije quién, dije yo.
Dijo que tienes que meterte en la onda
en el amor de verano, en el amor de verano
(Muchachos, muchachos, muchachos) dejen rodar el verano, dejen rodar el verano
En el amor de verano, en el amor de verano.
(Muchachos, muchachos, muchachos) dejen rodar el verano, dejen rodar el verano
Todo el mundo, amor de verano, me recordaréis.
Todo el mundo, amor de verano, sé mi amante, sé mi bebé.
Chicos, chicos, chicos, estoy buscando pasar un buen rato.
Chicos, chicos, chicos, prepárense para mi amor.
Chicos, chicos, chicos, estoy buscando pasar un buen rato.
Chicos, chicos, chicos, prepárense para mi amor.
Chicos, chicos, chicos, estoy buscando un buen momento.
Chicos, chicos, chicos, prepárense para mi amor.
Chicos, chicos, chicos, estoy buscando un buen momento.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 12, 2019)

No sean perversos!!! Ese tema es, musicalmente, superior a este otro:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 12, 2019)

Hola a todos , otra  antigua canción que me encanta :



Esa otra aca tanbien muy buena : 



Esa aca un poco mas nueva : 



Un clasico de los años 70 :



Eses aca estuveran en una turne por lo Brasil en lo final del año que paso (2018) : 



Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 17, 2019)

Bueno, como tengo ganas de subir un tema, me decanto por uno de una película .


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2019)

Blondie de mis preferidos
















y otros


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 17, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Blondie de mis preferidos


Esta canción me gusta más.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2019)

Ese video es uno de los mejores de Debbie, hay otro de otro tema que no encuentro que también es excelente


----------



## loudness (Ene 24, 2019)

Musica electronica-espacial-ambiental-bandasonora......para escuchar tranquilo mientras haces otra cosa


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 24, 2019)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2019)

Autor original :






Podría o no tener que ver con ésta , escuchar atentamente 0:22 a 0:25 :






Enjoy


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2019)

​


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Autor original :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 2, 2019)

Me encontré esta versión Extended Meow Mix y se escucha muy bien.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Feb 3, 2019)

Yo quiero tocar el charango así:


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 3, 2019)

Hermosa canción interpretada por el máximo exponente de nuestra música mexicana.


----------



## ferrari (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2019)

En unos momentos de webeo (navegación por la web..ehhhh) me encontré un par de cosas   en Youtube:











y este que no me acuerdo si lo puse antes:


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2019)

De la época que hacia equipos para boliches bailables , es decir* ¡ Muy viejo !*


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2019)

*Dimash Kudaibergen*,con un rango vocal superior a las *5* octavas, según mencionan puede llegar a las *6*. 

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2019)

Me encontré con las dos mejores y mas dulces voces del pop:


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2019)

Les dejo : *Blonde Redhead - For the damaged coda - Por el coda dañado*

*Subtitulada en Cagastellano !    *


----------



## SKYFALL (May 4, 2019)

Esta niña tiene algo en la voz que embruja a ratos


----------



## tiago (May 5, 2019)

No sé que ocurre que muchos de los videos, me dice que no están disponibles a través del enlace.
He de entrar en Youtube directamente para verlos. Antes no ocurría.

Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 5, 2019)

tiago dijo:


> He de entrar en Youtube directamente para verlos. Antes no ocurría.


Con Firefox y en esta nueva plataforma se ven los vídeos dentro del post y hasta se puede usar pantalla completa.
Supongo que en otros navegadores debe ser igual, porque lo que define eso es la configuración de la página web.


----------



## tiago (May 6, 2019)

Si, uso Firefox.
"El video no está disponible". Debe ser alguna restricción por derechos de autor.

Salút.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 6, 2019)

Clásico del cine , una delicia


----------



## tiago (May 6, 2019)

Curiosas versiones . Éstos si que los veo.

Salút.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 6, 2019)

yyyy bueno otro temaso ., que de la television al cine ., y sobre todo de un argentino


----------



## tiago (Ago 3, 2019)

Ahí va un bonito tema.




Salút.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 16, 2019)

*Don't Pull Your Love*


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2019)

Estaba webeando un rato en youtube y me apareció recomendada esta canción...que hacía como cuarenta años que no escuchaba  ...ya me convencí que la NSA me espía...y no soy muy afecto al folclore
Bueno, ahí va:




Increíble la voz de Alfonso Vazquez, parece de mujer...


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 25, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estaba webeando un rato en youtube y me apareció recomendada esta canción...que hacía como cuarenta años que no escuchaba  ...ya me convencí que la NSA me espía...y no soy muy afecto al folclore
> Bueno, ahí va:
> 
> 
> ...


Que buena cancion x4 voces, sutil escuchar a una mujer ahogada por los tonos de una voz masculina; que buen video sr de los tentaculos en la cara.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2019)

hell_fish dijo:


> Que buena cancion x4 voces, sutil escuchar a una mujer ahogada por los tonos de una voz masculina; que buen video sr de los tentaculos en la cara.


Es que no se trata de una mujer!!!
Es un hombre el que tenía esa voz


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 25, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que no se trata de una mujer!!!
> Es un hombre el que tenía esa voz



woow woow woow es un hombre ? dicha información a pesar de la fuente debe ser FALSA no hay ninguno de "nosotros" que emule ese tono de voz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2019)

Yo recuerdo haberlos visto cantar en TV y si, era un hombre...y hablaba normal pero al cantar esa era su voz.
Es increible...


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 25, 2019)

No, debe ser falso, tienes link's que rectifiquen eso que dices? reproduje el video, pero parece haber una edición en el sonido :\


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2019)

Fijate esto:
Folklore del NOA: LOS DEL SUQUÍA Lo Mejor de lo Mejor de… LOS DEL SUQUÍA MICROFON  MUSICASSETTE (MC) Nº MK-3 DEL DEPARTAMENTO DE PRODUCTOS ESPECIALES DE MICROFÓN ARGENTINA S.A. PARA MUSIKA S.A. (1983)
Eran todos hombres.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Oct 26, 2019)

...Pero sin testículos. Porque la falta de testosterona causa esos tonos agudos... SI no me creen vean la investigacion de Michael Jackson y su castración química...


----------



## flaco-urbano (Dic 28, 2019)

Como me gusta esta canción!!!
A mi gusto una de las mejores del grupo.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 28, 2019)

Yo estaba oyendo este tema ahora. Siempre me ha gustado ver a los viejecitos bailando. Me recuerdan a mis padres. 

Los padres bailando es uno de los mejores regalos que pueden hacerle a sus hijos. Sobre todo cuando son pequeños.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2020)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>



Casualmente hoy volví escuchando Supertramp, este tema en particular me pegó fuerte 
Aconsejo escuchar con el equipo "A lo que de" o un poco mas fuerte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2020)

Y ahora Luis Alberto Spinetta se retuerce en su tumba 









						Eminem le rindió homenaje a Luis Alberto Spinetta en su nuevo disco
					

El rapero estadounidense Eminem acaba de lanzar "Music to Be Murdered By". La canción "Stepdad" está basada en "Peteribí" de Pescado Rabioso.




					radiomitre.cienradios.com


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 28, 2020)

Pintalo de negro (Rolling Stones)


----------



## angelwind (Ene 29, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Casualmente hoy volví escuchando Supertramp, este tema en particular me pegó fuerte
> Aconsejo escuchar con el equipo "A lo que de" o un poco mas fuerte


Quizás Supertramp no era uno de los mejores grupos de los 70s... pero si uno de los más agradables. 
Siempre fui gran fana de ellos.
Para los que no tuvieron el placer de vivir los 70s... y poco saben de este grupo, les aconsejo especialmente su album "Even in the quietest moments".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 9, 2020)

Esto me llego recientemente 
Espero le hayan escuchado de vez en cuando


----------



## loudness (Feb 11, 2020)

Canción protesta (?)


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 20, 2020)

¿Cuál de los dos?






O el original:


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2020)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ¿Cuál de los dos?


Que me perdone Fleetwood Mac, pero me quedo con Santana


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2020)

La riqueza musical de la version de Santana es incomparablemente superior a la de Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La riqueza musical de la version de Santana es incomparablemente superior a la de Fleetwood Mac


OJO al piojo que Fleetwood Mac también sacó discos tremendos, Rumours por ejemplo es de antología


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> OJO al piojo que Fleetwood Mac también sacó discos tremendos, Rumours por ejemplo es de antología


Claro que si, pero me refiero a esa version vs la de Santana.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 20, 2020)

Todos eligen la de Santana. 

Respecto a Fleetwood Mac, es una banda rarísima que pasó de un blues clásico al disco Rumors que es excelente, pero es otra cosa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2020)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Todos eligen la de Santana.
> 
> Respecto a Fleetwood Mac, es una banda rarísima que pasó de un blues clásico al disco Rumors que es excelente, pero es otra cosa.


Además de que es un disco excelente, con Roumors llenaron las arca$$ a mas no poder.


----------



## angelwind (Mar 23, 2020)

Fleetwood Mac tenía un  sonido muy particular, e inclasificable por género de música. Sin duda fue uno de los grandes protagonistas de la música americana de los 70s. 
Tengo la dicha de poseer Rumours en vinilo, prensado en EEUU... un sonido de lujo... para ser un vinilo (no creo en la superioridad "vinilesca" con respecto a un buen CD sin esa espantosa compresión tan generosamente aplicada en la actualidad, los CDs de hace 20 años sonaban muchísimo mejor con mayor rango dinámico).
Saludos


----------



## flaco-urbano (Mar 23, 2020)

En estos tiempos de encierro, soledad y lectura, algo de Osvaldo Montes a estas horas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2020)

*Aguante cuarentena !





*


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Aguante cuarentena !*



​


----------



## Tapir (Mar 28, 2020)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ¿Cuál de los dos?



A los 59 años me entero que este tema no es de Santana...
Me gusta mas su versión, pero he de reconocer que la de Fleetwood Mac está bastante  buena también.

Saludos !!!

JM


----------



## jorge7458 (Mar 28, 2020)

Viva la vida Argentina




O en solitario




O sinfonico
Primera vez que publico los link ,no se si saldrán .-
es música para estos tiempos ,espero coincidan.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 28, 2020)

jorge7458 dijo:


> es música para estos tiempos ,espero coincidan.-


----------



## josee (Mar 29, 2020)

A mi me gusta una variedad de música como gospel, R&B, house (tranquilo) regaee y poco más. 

Un saludo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 29, 2020)

Algo de BB King y Eric Clapton:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2020)

VIDEO










						Las redes se rien del show virtual de los Stones en donde cada uno hizo lo que quiso
					

En el marco del #TogerherAtHome, donde varios artistas de todo el mundo hicieron canciones desde sus casas en beneficio de los más perjudicados por la pandemia del coronavirus, la banda inglesa hizo de las suyas y en Twitter no los perdonaron.




					www.diarioregistrado.com


----------



## josee (Abr 20, 2020)

Hola a tod_o_s yo escucho gospel, algo de rap and black y chillout relax.

Un saludo.


----------



## peperc (Jun 4, 2020)

para dejar en la PC en loop, musica lind ay si uno se sienta un rato, pues da gusto mirarlas :


----------



## Bieraudio (Jun 4, 2020)

Estimados todos, a mi me gustan estilos de lo más dispares; por un lado ska, reggae, punk, psicobilly, rockabilly, post-punk y por otro disfuto mucho la música electrónica (acid, house, minimal, trance, lounge), algo de jazz bebop y hardbop.....y finalmente un poco de clásica. Casi me olvidaba de música "easy listening" del estilo de Hugo Montenegro o Lalo Schiffrin. La verdad, me podría pasar el día entero escuchando mis vinilos y CDs


----------



## loudness (Jun 14, 2020)

Me encanta este disco y esta canción.


----------



## phavlo (Jun 14, 2020)

Hablando de musicales comparto este video muy interesante. Nose de que generó se tratara pero me encantó el efecto del fuego.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2020)

Hoy encontré esto mientras meditaba:


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 25, 2020)

Y Buenos, ya que estamos, un tema del bombocito Joss Stone & Jeff Beck


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 8, 2020)

UUuuuuyyyyyy...me encontré a esta chica con este tema meloso que se me había olvidado por completo (debe hacer mas de 30 años que no lo escuchaba).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2020)

Yo no había nacido aún  !


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2020)

Lazy - Jimmy Barnes and Joe Bonamassa Grabacion de estudio, tributo a Deep Purple (2012 Machine Head].


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 10, 2020)

Duelo de guitarras.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2020)

Falleció Alan Merrill por Covid . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
Versión mas famosa por Joan Jett


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2020)

Y hoy youtube me recomendó esto:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 27, 2020)

Yo creo que google ya me tiene 100% identificado   
Hoy youtube me recomendó esta obra maestra:


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 29, 2020)

Este tipo de música me parece genial.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 5, 2020)

Ahora escuchando Oasis.... LPM que buenos eran estos ingleses    








Y tambien algo de Nirvana (mas bien de David Bowie)




y YouTube me recomienda a Kansas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2020)

Luca Prodan toca la flauta en película de Fellini 





 








						Increíble hallazgo: Luca Prodan aparece tocando en una película de Fellini
					

Andrea, hermano de Luca, le avisó a Diario Registrado de la existencia de una cinta donde Luca toca la flauta en una escena de 'Roma', la icónica película del gran director italiano. Y contó la historia de cómo le llegó el video y de la etapa más "hippie" de la inolvidable voz de Sumo.




					www.diarioregistrado.com


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 24, 2020)

Mil músicos tocando Smells Like Teen Spirit de Nirvana​



​


----------



## miglo (Ene 1, 2021)

Termino de verlo, chapo Darkbytes.


----------



## josee (Feb 21, 2021)

Aquí os dejo algo de marcha que estoy escuchando últimamente, un saludo.


----------



## josee (Feb 22, 2021)

Otra vocal House, de mí playlist, disfrutarla.







	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 22, 2021

Recuerdos de los años 90, ainss!


----------



## josee (Feb 23, 2021)

Un poco de rap.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2021)

Hoy me encontré este temazo de los Foo Fighters


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 19, 2021)

De Foo Fighters, este tema la rompe:






Bonus track:


----------



## Alanli (May 24, 2021)

Me gusta mucho esta canción.


----------



## 426ivan (May 28, 2021)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> De Foo Fighters, este tema la rompe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me gustan los foo. Y por escucharlos yout me recomendó A Killer's Confession. No me convencen las huevadas que sugiere ese bot que usan....peeeero....

La verdad no he podido dejar de escucharlos. Y en la misma lista de sugerencias apareció Theory of a deadman...otro muy buen grupo. Medio novatos parecen pero nada que ver en realidad. 

Saludos metálicos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 10, 2021)

mitico tema de mitica película


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 24, 2021)

Este es un tema que durante años quise ubicar, lo usaba Antonio Gasalla por los 90 de cuando su programa estaba en canal 13 en la presentación, ahora, es tan desconocido que es el único video musical del mismo, ni hd ni nada XD. Muchos consideran que la banda del mismo fue infravalorada en su momento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2021)

No soy fanático de él ni mucho menos , pero una buena voz hay que reconocerla !


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 7, 2021)

Algo de Ten years after:

- I'd love to change the world






Y algo un poco más tirando al blues - One of these days:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2021)




----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 8, 2021)

Sigamos agregando, Roy Buchanan:

Soul dressing






Sweet dreams


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 28, 2021)

Un tema de la película Street of fire, de 1984, película que el videojuego Final Fight toma algunos elementos (nombre del prota, la chica de rojo en parte, secuestrada por unos motoqueros, etc)
Sobre la película, es entretenida y tiene temas interesantes, lo mismo ambientación, claro, tienes que activar la llamada Suspensión de la incredulidad, dado que a estas alturas no te crees que los autos y motos estallen por recibir disparos (y otras cosas más), aún cuando sea el tanque de combustibles


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 2, 2021)

Hace tiempo, de joven y con ganas de comerme el mundo, descubrí a Kitaro.
Uno mas para la interminable lista de mi ecléptico gusto musical.











Todavía poseo un mini maletín porta cassettes que usaba para viajes largos y una de las cintas es Kitaro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2021)

Hoy, youtube me recomendó esto:




La verdad es que sea música en turco mucho no me vá, pero la cantante está *FUERTIIIISSSSIIIIIMAAAAAAA* !!!
Y hay mas videos donde muestra mas "carne"....


----------



## J2C (Oct 3, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> .....
> Y hay mas videos donde muestra mas "carne"....



Me hizo acordar !!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Me hizo acordar !!!!


Hace algunos años la enganché por un canal mientras "sapeaba" (miraba sapos) con el control remoto...
No la había visto de joven por que no me dejaban entrar al cine


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2021)

Hoy youtube me sugirió esto...que no lo escuchaba desde hace un par de milenios!!!




y también esto!!!!...*que tiene una gran historia detrás*...




y esta otra obra maestra....que cualquier parecido con la actualidad Argentina es pura conicidencia...ya que tiene 48 años...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 7, 2021)

Y hoy youtube me recomendó esta obra de arte en manos de este maestro!! (QEPD)




Y esta otra no es menos...en lo absoluto!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 7, 2021)

Me cuesta a mí estirar los dedos con seis cuerdas....
.....No imagino cómo espandírme para sacar algo de las doce cuerdas de la guitarra de Narciso Yepes. 🙆‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 7, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> para sacar algo de las doce cuerdas de la guitarra de Narciso Yepes


Tiene 10 cuerdas... ...y es muy maestro!!!!

Una pregunta: toda ese estilo "clásico" español es herencia de los moros o fueron creación original de alguna zona de España??


----------



## J2C (Nov 7, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> .....
> Y esta otra no es menos...en lo absoluto!!!



Dr le recomiendo que escuche a un tal *Cacho Tirao*, un argento que tocaba así:







.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 7, 2021)

Creo recordar haberlo visto tocar una de doce, a parte de las de seis y diez.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Una pregunta: toda ese estilo "clásico" español es herencia de los moros o fueron creación original de alguna zona de España??


No tengo ni idea, no sé si fue primero el huevo o .... pero si que me he dado cuenta de que hay muchos países que su música tiene reminiscencias del flamenco o al revés.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 7, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Dr le recomiendo que escuche a un tal *Cacho Tirao*, un argento que tocaba así


Seeeeeee....conozco sus obras desde que yo era muuuy joven y siempre lo admiré (una lastima la tragedia con su hijo), pero lo que publiqué me lo sugirió youtube y esos intérpretes españoles son (eran) una delicia para los ojos en la ejecución y los oídos en la melodía!!


----------



## J2C (Nov 7, 2021)

.



El Flamenco en un tablao en Madrid, no se le niega a nadie !!!!!




No se olvide que soy hijo de gallego y leonesa, si habre pasado fiestas de Carnaval en el Centro Lucense de Bs As con mis padres, tíos/as, primos/as !!!!



.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 9, 2021)

No soy muy de Madonna, aunque este tema me llego a gustar, el cual fue un hit en los 80, sacando, claro, que las cruces en llamas es un tipíco simbolo de un grupejo de los llamados fantasmas que, buff XD


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2021)

Este tema lo bailamos con la patrona cuando me casé....que tanto vals ni bolazos por el estilo!!!


----------



## Futuro (Dic 10, 2021)

Primero que todo un cordial saludo a mis colegas del foro.

Bueno he escuchado que con los años uno cambia de gustos musicales.Por ejemplo yo de adolescente escuchaba Rock en Español y en Inglés y algo de música latina de los años 80 y 90 como el Merengue y la salsa.

Todo esto debido a que crecí en un ambiente fusionado, je, je, je. Quiero decir con esto que mis padres tenían gustos muy diferentes. Mi madre escuchaba música más estilo anglo, como el Rock, Pop y algunas baladas y mi padre escuchaba Salsa brava de las Estrellas de la Fania y entonces yo fui mezclando ambos estilos a tal punto que aprendí a tocar guitarra y percusión latina. Luego con los años deje de escuchar Rock y me quede solo con lo latino. Les hablo ya de una edad comprendida entre los 30 a 40 años de edad. Pero desde hace algún tiempo comencé a enamorarme más de la música típica o folklórica de mi país (Venezuela) a tal punto que ahora es lo que más escucho y ejecuto alguno de sus instrumentos o al menos intento hacerlo, je, je, je.

¿De qué música les hablo? Bueno en mi país hay variedad de estilos típicos de cada región o zona geográfica, como lo son los Andes y su música de cuerdas y el merengue campesino. La zona oriental con su música variada como su propio joropo y calipso y la zona de los Llanos con su música Llanera. Esta ultima es la que más escucho y se le denomina Joropo Llanero.

Se ejecuta con Arpa, Cuatro(Guitarrilla de 4 cuerdas) y Maracas. Y posee más de 24 ritmos, golpes o aires.
  Un ejemplo de la música llanera o Joropo Venezolano es este: (Espero les guste)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 21, 2021)

Hoy youtube me recomendó esta canción que no escuchaba hace muuuuchos años. Se las dejo por que es moi buena!!!




y tambien esta obra maestra de Gal Costa, que el amigo Ganiel debe conocer


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Dic 30, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estuve dos días llorando de una embriagada emoción !!!!!!!!!!!


Pues algo insulsa..para mi gusto, Prube con "Inside looking out" de Eric Burdon y los Animals, lo mismo tiene este temazo 50 años. La voz NEGRA en la garganta de un paliducho blanco de las islas Britanicas...jejee Si lo encuentro lo subo aquí. No escucho este tema hace mas de 30 años, pero conservo buena memoria de aquellos tiempos en los que quería imitar a un rockero, hasta que mi madre, me rompió la guitarra !!! Que Dioshhh la tenga en la Gloria escuchando a Iron Maiden 24 horas al dia!!!!

  Lo encontré:  



Tengo en mi memoria de juventud, temas que me siguen oliendo a canuto y birra sobre la bragueta, cantando desaforadamenta hasta por la ventana del patio de la comunidad de vecinos...con un amplificado CarKit, autocostruido con capacitores gordos, azules, de maquinas tragaperras, comprados en El RASTRO madrileño, en el puesto de Jose y su padre,  de electronica de la Calle Embajadores/ antes del Gasometro,  d e mas capacidad y transistores, que si no recuerdo mal eran los 3055 pareados, dos a dos , para que dieran mas corriente.

Juer...! como me gustaba el olor a estaño derretido, mientras montaba equipos High Power, con hilo de cobre macizo, para los amigos y vecinas'/os jajaja  !!!  Otro ejemplo d e mi musica favorita, de años pre-mili :


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Dic 30, 2021)

En la actualidad ando enamorado de una rusa. Mi mujer de toda la vida es de los Balkanes...pero es casi historia pasada.
 No me cabe duda que en mi sangre corre un hilo de esas tierras, pues algo desde mi interior me lleva, desde Carpatia..hasta el nacimiento del Obi, una y otra vez...por eso pongo aquí música de V. Róbertovich Tsoi- murio como Cecilia, Nino Bravo, o Tose Proeski, en un accidente de automóvil- Aunque versionada por unas muchachitas de gran talento ademas de fuerza interpretativa como la de Daria Volosievich de unos 13/14 años, hoy  con mas de 30, una consumada artista:


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Dic 30, 2021)

Bueno...Felicidades, por la cantidad de enseñanzas que hay en este foro. Ahora un poco para la distracción lúdica, donde ya la música no es solo arte, si no ademas espectáculo, y todo ello  no podría llevarse a cabo sin la combinación inexcusable de la ..¡¡¡¡Bendita electrónica!!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 30, 2021)

Cruce de caminos, la gran olvidada de las televisiones.
La tengo en algún rincón del bunker grabada en sistema Betamax.
Casa vez que lo veo, el duelo, me viene a la mente el gran Tárrregas con su guitarra de 12 cuerdas.
O Andrés Segovia... 
Sólo un amante de las guitarras puede mezclar el desfase del metal con las partituras de la música de cámara.


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Ene 4, 2022)

Pues las romanticonas con rasgos de rock....melodico, estilo Jeff..



 Que me decis de EAGLES!!!
No sé y no entiendo a la juventud de hoy en día con eso del RAP, los reguetones, los merengones...bueno el JuanLuis Guerra, es "chapeau"...pero que me perdonen todo eso que se oye en la radio, que se hace con un secuenciador, una caja de ritmos y una verborrea de palabras sin cadencia, armonía, y carente de toda musicalidad...perdonenme sus seguidores, todos me suenan igual Me encanta la música tradicional andina, los carnavalitos, la cumbia, habaneras y los corridos mejicanos...pero...pero...no me se explicar mejor. Yo pongo por aquí solo aquellos temas que me impactaron y me hicieron saltar del asiento- juer...el "driver´s seat" menudo temazo de Sniff & the Tears!!!!, y el tema DownUnder...de los señores del trabajo...si ...esos ausys donde viven los kiwis...jajaja

A lo que voy. Que les parece a este reverendo señor, Eric Clapton... a su equipo...al maravilloso negro del contrabajo, que ningún blanco le superaría en ese ritmo que le sube y toca en cada articulación de sus hombros y caderas. No se si esta vez estaba a la bateria el travieso Phil Collins...pero...bueno..no me enrrollo...el tema favorito en todo directo de esta magnifica banda de rock UNIVERSAAAALLLLL..!!!!! Layla!






 No es esta precisamente la versión que creía haber encontrado. Pero No tengo tiempo para buscar...otro dia daré con mi favorita. Tampoco esta Phil a la bateria...en fin. No me ha salido como pretendia...   Buena noches a todos!!!


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Ene 14, 2022)

Temas de siempre, que permanecerán inmutables en la memoria del tiempo!!!


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Ene 29, 2022)

Para los amantes de la música seria...!!!! 





 
Esta situación de franca agonía, canta a su joven esposa, amante o querida, ..a sus padres, un cosaco bajo la sombra de un verde sauce y que nunca volverá pues fué herido por golpe de sable, muerto por una bala. El  negrocuervo-  chernoyi voron- fué el único testigo y cuya sangre manaba y empapaba su pañuelo, mientras esperaba la muerte del cosaco y graznaba sobre una rama del sauce.
 Muerto a golpe de sable, y rematado con una bayoneta mientras su corazón seguía latiendo implora al cuervo que les lleve el pañuelo ensangrentado con un mensaje: el se ha casado con otra mujer: con la madre tierra.... y allí donde muere, su cuerpo regresa a la tierra.
El se ha vuelto a casar con un golpe de sable, y les apadrinó una bayoneta...casado por la rapida bala, se une  en silencio, con la madre tierra.

 Espero que la mujer que lea esto  tenga una lágrima de sentimiento con el joven cosaco muerto a los pies del verde sauce!!!

  P.D-
Mi deseo es compartir esto con el pueblo eslavo y de todos los Balkanes en general, desde Carpatia a las fronteras de Georgia e Iran. Mis simpatías están con ellos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 4, 2022)

Les dejo esto para los veteranos como yo que apretaban señoritas en los "asaltos" de 1977/78 🥰 🥰🥰


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Feb 9, 2022)

Der Duft einer zarten Rose, in einem Fass Scheiße!!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 9, 2022)

Toda generación cuestionara la moderna por lógica de decir que es la mejor y no es verdad al paso del tiempo no se le debe poner trabas. Los mayores dirán que “el tango era música y no esos hippies del rock” lo mismo la gente de Jazz cuestiono el rap. Y en los 80 la música tecno fue cuestionada por las grandes bandas y luego se pasaron a ellas como Deep purple, Quee, Roxette, abba y todo tenia sintetizadores con sus teclados y sus letras repetitivas que dejaban que desear. Con el tiempo pasaron a ser los grandes éxitos de los 80 ¡! Y si no hubiera aparecido un tipo llamado James Hetfield  líder y propulsor de thrash metal todo se hubiera muerto… (Soda Stereo fue una banda nacida con los sintetizadores de los 80 y no deja de ser la banda que más amo) Luego llego Nirvana y todo decían que eran como los Sex Pistol música mugrienta y mira son himnos hoy en dia… y asi. Todo el tiempo toda la vida. “Cuando salen las muelen a golpe y luego la idolatran”



Siempre habrá una generación que cuestionara a otra, pero la verdad es que hubo buenos temas y los siguen saliendo. Como gente que saco discos horrible gente que se supone son grandes emblemas de la música y gente que intenta seguir buscando cual es la mejor música para quedar como el “Miren se de música porque escucho la música más importante de…” Pffff cada uno escucha lo que le llegue a motivar un sentimiento, que el género y la banda es lo de menos.



Actualmente nadie me entiende cómo puedo saber tanto de tantas bandas y géneros y es muy simple. Lo hice y hago porque me hace feliz no para presumir a nadie lo hice porque era por mí que escucho música y no para otros. Que otros elijan lo que le haga feliz y es lo correcto.


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 11, 2022)

Sacando la cuestión evidentemente propagandistica, el Himno de la U.R.S.S. es considerado musicalmente una obra maestra

Aca, sin subs de la letra (que así es mejor)






Y bueno, en otro caso, las piezas de Richard Wagner, aunque empleadas por el Nacional Socialismo (y quedando un tanto marcadas/asociadas por eso), se siguen apreciando


----------



## josee (Feb 16, 2022)

Aquí dejo una canción que suena realmente bien, por lo menos para mí....





Un poco de disco.....


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Feb 20, 2022)

¡¡¡Nada...Jamas me acostumbraré a este tipo de música!!!...con un secuenciador, un teclado,  un mini moog, un generador de ondas...juer que en la época deL SKIFFLE las canciones eran mas musicales que ahora, salvo honrosas excepciones. Ni nombro, ni señalo lo que NO me gusta!!!

Hace años escuche una canción disco que me encantó...si la encuentro la subo...es algo asi cvomo " Toda mi gente...All my people ! de un compositor rumano, que francamente sobresaliente. al igual que aquel tema de verano de los O-Zone, "Dragostea-din-tei"!!! La musica de hoy que escucho en la FM, y solo en concretas estaciones...la mayoría!!! De esa época los que se salvan ..el Guerra y los 4.40...lo demás..penoso!!!  

            Picad aqui, y escuchad  ésto ,         Shake you body ...nena!!!!   o ésta   del  Michel Teló 




Lo demás...pues ni salsa , ni limoná !!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## malesi (Feb 27, 2022)

Variedad


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Mar 18, 2022)

Bueno...la música es la música, ytanta variedad de música hay como espectadores deslo lo audio-visual, a meramente lo sonoro...sin imagenes, pero que hay del trasfondo poético y sentimental de una canción...?

Me enamore de esta canción, cuando tenia 20 años...y desde entonces no he dejado de amar a aquella mujer de rizos castaños y ojos verdes..¡Aunque la canciónNo es lagarterana, es una lagarta a secas! es de una mujer con rulos en la cabeza, a la cual le roban su único y querido marido-su hombre- seguramente padre solícito y marido cariñoso, que una vez echó una cana al aire y una lagarta de bar de carretera se lo iba a llevar al catre...o al menos una vez si lo hizo...jajajajja!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2022)

Rara versión . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Rara versión . . .


Que obra de arte, LPM !!!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 19, 2022)

1982 un clasico


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 12, 2022)

Les dejo una mezcla rara (para todos los gustos):

. Hold on I'm Coming - Eric Clapton, B.B. King






Y la original






. Modern Love - David Bowie






. My Friends - Red Hot Chili Peppers






. Black - Pearl Jam


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 26, 2022)

Desconozco si pueda compartirse y verse por aquí, pero he comenzado a jugar desde hace un tiempo con intentar mejorar en algún aspecto los videos oficiales de bandas en youtube, tanto en imagen como en sonido. Aquí va mi primer humilde intento:

El original o desde donde arranco a procesar: 




El remasterizado que hice: 




Tener presente que se comienza desde una resolución pobre de 360p.

La idea es ir rescatando los más viejitos y destruidos.

Aquí va el segundo, un clásico.

El original: 




El remasterizado que hice: 




En este último, se hizo más esfuerzo en la imágen que en el sonido. La idea es rescatar lo más destruido en cada caso.


----------



## eiefem (Ago 1, 2022)

gabriel16f877 dijo:


> De Italo Disco...84


Pino D,angio, por Dios, Pino D,angio, prego, manque solo faccere una buona cazone, "que idea"








						Santaflow - Venid por mi
					

Santaflow - Venid por mi




					www.youtube.com


----------



## eiefem (Ago 1, 2022)

KISS // Naked City (Subtitulado al español)
Ariel
K.Maro - Femme Like U (Clip officiel)
4 Non Blondes - What's Up (Official Music Video)
Prokofiev - Dance of the Knights
Cinderella - Don't Know What You've Got (1989)
Laid Back - Sunshine Reggae
pink floyd - another brick in the wall
L' Arrivo Di Sandokan - Guido & Maurizio De Angelis
Moses Theme (From “Moses, The Lawyer”)
"Leave It" (acapella) - YES  High Quality
Electric Light Orchestra - Surrender (Audio)
Millennium. Hans Zimmer. (y no propongo la versión larga porque no sabríais sentirla)
La Excusa  (si pensáis que esto es "música", aún no habéis abierto los ojos)
ABBA - Eagle
Barbra Streisand - The Way We Were - Lyrics
Carpenters - Close to you
Tell Me To My Face-Dan Fogelberg & Tim Weisberg-1978 (no es suya, pero nadie versionea como el)
Judas Priest - Johnny B. Good  (la mejor deconstrucción que he oído en mi vida)

...solo llevo el 1%, pero ya he abusado mucho de vuestro tiempo.
Pues esta otra obra maestra, dedicada a Dr. Zoidberg

Aca tenés la mejor delantera que ha tenido la albiceleste en toda su historia









						Vitale, Baraj, González  │Al fin de cuentas somos una manga de tanos
					

"Al fin de cuentas somos una manga de tanos" interpretado por Lito Vitale, Bernardo Baraj y Lucho González, grabado en 1986 incluido en el álbum recopilación...




					www.youtube.com
				




...que querés que os diga, yo de futbol no entiendo


----------



## eiefem (Ago 2, 2022)

eiefem dijo:


> Pino D,angio, por Dios, Pino D,angio, prego, manque solo faccere una buona cazone, "que idea"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, me he liado

Santaflow no venía a cuento en tu entrada de música Disco italiana. A mi, cuando voy medio-pedo, me mola mucho el Azzurro de Celentano


----------



## josee (Ago 19, 2022)

Os dejo un tema que para mí suena muy bien, para a quien le guste la música disco House, dance.

_ 




un saludo_


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 9, 2022)

En homenaje a Horacio Eduardo "Marciano" Cantero Hernández.
Cantante, bajista y líder de Los Enanitos Verdes, una de las bandas más emblemáticas del rock argentino.
Qué en paz descanse.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2022)

También les dejo, en recuerdo de Marciano Cantero, una balada de los Enanitos Verdes que es bastante poco conocida y solo aparece en el album "Habitaciones Extrañas".

Chau Marciano  y gracias por tu música


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 13, 2022)

Para darle alegría al equipo (y para hacer ajustes. Si, si, ajustes XD), pongo esta canción. La suelo repetir, me encantan los graves que tiene.


----------



## malesi (Sep 18, 2022)

😆 😆 😆 😆 😆 😆 😆 😆 😆 😆 😆 😆 😆 😆 😆 😆 😆


----------



## malesi (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## malesi (Oct 20, 2022)

Que bueno que la música llega a todo el Mundo, os dejo con uno de los grandes de vuestra zona, que para mi son totales.
aunque el nombre que se pusieron llama más a la sorpresa.  

No Te Va Gustar - Llueve Tranquilo






Llueve tranquilo, llueve parejo
El tiempo otra vez avanza
Como pudimos, como queremos
Todos de nuevo en la balsa
Nunca esperamos que se viniera
Una tormenta tan larga
En cinco minutos todos mojados
Y repartiendo la carga
Ya nada nos asusta
Sabemos lo que nos pasa
No queda ninguna duda
Sigue siendo nuestra casa
Que nos espera? quién nos ampara?
Tuvimos todo y no es nada
No habían charcos, no había barro
Ni olor a tierra mojada
No nos mató la locura
Estar deshechos
Que no quedara ni el piso
Ni las paredes, ni el techo
Ya nada nos asusta
Sabemos lo que nos pasa
No queda ninguna duda
Sigue siendo nuestra casa
El tiempo otra vez avanza
Todos de nuevo en la balsa
Sigue siendo nuestra casa
Sigue siendo nuestra casa


----------



## josee (Nov 1, 2022)

Una cantadita....


----------



## Beazy (Nov 3, 2022)

En mi caso la lista sería interminable , porque la verdad escucho de todo , pero básicamente hay una gran preponderancia del rock Argentino, entiéndase: Soda Stereo, los Redondos, los Piojos, la Renga, las Pastillas, etc etc etc.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 7, 2022)

Para mí, lo mejor de lo mejor...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 7, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Para mí, lo mejor de lo mejor...



primer tema de Metallica.






pero no fue hasta que la agarro el ex bajista, duo, considerado el mejor bajista de Metallica por ser co-creador de blackalbum *Jason. N* quien la llevo a la fama.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2022)

Hace un rato estaba webeando en youtube y la IA me propuso este video:




Solo me dá para volver a despedirme de Marciano Cantero y pedirle que me deje volver a escucharlo si tengo la suerte de encontrarlo allá, donde el se fué


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2022)

Falleció hace un par de meses mi homónimo-tocayo Enano Verde Cantero


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Falleció hace un par de meses mi homónimo-tocayo Enano Verde Cantero


NO será que te moriste y no te diste cuenta   

​

Anoche me "Pintó" el jazz así que me castigué con una dosis de John Coltrane


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 17, 2022)

Encontré esta obra de dos maestros:




👋 👋 👋 👋 👋 👋


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2022)

Bravo el Nito con Charly !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 28, 2022)

Sin duda alguna es el tema de *Metallica* que está entre los mejores de esta banda de *Hard Rock* que debería estar entre esta lista de la música que más nos gusta.






*The Outlaw Torn* es un tema que salió en un disco al cual su formato no pertenecía por lo que a parece nuevamente en otro single junto al *The Memory Remains *haciendo que las dos canciones sean un icono de la Filosofía Metallica. La canción habla de las perdidas, fracasos y frustraciones. Cuando llegue a encontrar el porqué de esta historia contada me encontré con la moraleja que te deja que es de lo más bella, Nos enseña que cuando más rápido aprendemos a aceptar la derrota más rápidos vamos a estar preparados para la revancha y que con solo estar con vida nos da el 50% de la gloria. Sin duda uno de los temas emblema de Metallica entre otros, claro está.


----------



## eiefem (Dic 31, 2022)

Aprovechando el día que es hoy, yo voy a proponeros un villancico del norte de Europa, pero en la versión de Mannheim Steamroller, la banda del gran Chip Davis, "God res ye merry gentleman".
Juro que os va a gustar.
Y a todo el mundo, FELIZ AÑO 2023 (...todavía alguien se me enfada por poner mayúsculas)
Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 31, 2022)

eiefem dijo:


> Aprovechando el día que es hoy, yo voy a proponeros un villancico del norte de Europa, pero en la versión de Mannheim Steamroller, la banda del gran Chip Davis, "God res ye merry gentleman".
> Juro que os va a gustar.
> Y a todo el mundo, FELIZ AÑO 2023 (...todavía alguien se me enfada por poner mayúsculas)
> Saludos


*Feliz fin de año y que el comienzo sea de prosperidad.*

posdata: Saben que es escribir todo con mayúscula a una frase que se escribe con


----------

